# League of Legends



## Gremlin (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyo, just curious if anyone on here plays a bit of LoL. I've been finding the game a bit addicting. 

Here is the site if anyone is curious about the game -> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/

and if anyone wanted to play there is a cool little link here -> sign up

On the game, I go by TURBOmentis (Its Latin for whirlwind of thought). 

If anyone is already playing the game, hell, add me. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2011)

Playing Dominion becuase it's over quick. Why can't people understand the concept of "Capture and *hold*"? You can't win if you capture a bunch of enemy turrets yet fail to defend your own.

Dominion players, quit yelling racial slurs and other offensive epithets at people. That's not going to make them play any better...chances are they'll decide "Well fuck *YOU*, too!" and get worse. STop saying the person on the bottom is a "load". Most of them don't want it anymore than you do. And most importantly, you can win with only *three* points. If you can capture mid or bottom, great...the top is the most important one.


----------



## Cyres (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, the community of this game sucks (REALLY sucks, there's no "real" games without flaming/swearing/insulting).
The game itself would be pretty good, and you can play it actually pretty well if you just team up with people you know, since teamplay is needed. (And I hope you don't flame your friends as much as random ppl)

I would say, this game isn't that good but hell it's addictiv.

Just my coment for playerd who want to start =x


----------



## Togo57 (Oct 20, 2011)

Played it for a while, I suck at it though. I still wonder if in high level random matching people actually strategize, pick tanks or at least stay even after your team suffers first blood.


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 20, 2011)

It has a rough community, but that goes the same for any other competitive online game. You're going to find douche bags. I personally have found the community extremely helpful compared to that of any console game (i.e. Black Ops, Gears of War, etc).

As for people and their "strategy".... sort of? 
Maybe not 100% on champion select, but it all revolves around teamwork during the game.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 20, 2011)

The community has a lot of rage, but it makes up for it with content. It's full of inside jokes, drama, creativity, and goings-on. It's why even though I've briefly been torn away, I haven't _quite _left.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 20, 2011)

In response to the scummunity comments...it's a MOBA. Until the government starts forcefully castrating males or if there's a button that zaps the part of peoples' brains that controls unstoppable rage, it's a part of *any* game. I shouldn't need to mention the Scummunity around DotA or Heroes of Newerth.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I shouldn't need to mention the Scummunity around DotA or Heroes of Newerth.



They're about equal despite what anyone who exclusively plays LoL will tell you.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 20, 2011)

My username is the same as on these forums. Feel free to add me. 

I usually play games with the same 1-3 other people, but if they're not in one, go ahead and ask me.

Also, to clarify some above posts: MOST of the community is shit. There is a much smaller minority who actually understand respect.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2011)

So is this like a WOW clone?


----------



## Milo (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> So is this like a WOW clone?



I heard about this game like, a year ago. and it wasn't popular in the least. the only reason I heard of it was through a huge list of RPG games. and now all of a sudden, it seems more popular than wow itself.

hm... I might check it out.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 20, 2011)

League of Legends is nothing like WOW, it"s not even a MMO. The principle is, you control a champion that you have to level up and equip from scratch as the match progresses, and the point is to destroy the ennemy's "Nexus" and secure victory.

In classical mode destroying the Nexus takes place through direct physical assault, in Dominion you have to wear it down by capturing at least 3 out of 5 points until it reaches zero.

There are over 60 playable characters, with a unique set of 4 skills to level up, they usually all have a more or less widely differing gameplay depending on their role (support, tank, carry ...)

I have a level 14 account, but all my friends are 30. The guy who showed me the game in the first place actually went to try Dominion before it was unveiled at the Games Expo in Germany. He did a quadrakill and everyone applauded him. He's my LOL mentor and an incredible player.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL is one of my favorite games of all time apart from the classic list


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> So is this like a WOW clone?



WoW is mind-numbing. LoL has sometimes been described as an adrenaline rush, or just a 40-minute surge of blinding nerdrage.


----------



## Carnie (Oct 20, 2011)

While I haven't been on in a while and I might be rusty, feel free to add me. Username is Doctrines.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 20, 2011)

GO ahead and add me if you want. My IGN is RedHawkHacker and I'm usually playing with Maisuki and a few other friends.


----------



## LordBorel (Oct 21, 2011)

I play a few matches every day, used to play nothing but teemo, but I'm diversifying more now. I don't play ranked though, too much srs bsnss. I know how most champs get built and what they can and cant do well, name on there is MajorKite, feel free to ask me questions and crap.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 21, 2011)

My friends pester me 'cause I don't play enough characters :c

Zilean is my main, then Urgot, the Heimerdinger, and soon I'm gonna buy Graves. That's about it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 21, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> My friends pester me 'cause I don't play enough characters :c
> 
> Zilean is my main, then Urgot, the Heimerdinger, and soon I'm gonna buy Graves. That's about it.


My mains:
Kennen
Anivia
Lee Sin (jungle)
Riven (jungle)
Nocturne (jungle)
Nasus
Cho'Gath
Kog'Maw

I can also play nearly every other character in the game except for Garen and Poppy. >_>

l2play nub! :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 21, 2011)

Almost forgot, I also tried my hand at Tristanna a couple of times and didn't do _too_ bad ... and once, because my sister had to go eat dinner with my parents, I had to log in to her account to take her place in the middle of a ranked game playing (for the first time) as Caithlyn ... I dominated so hard I was the only member of my team to have a kill ... so I'd probably do okay with Cait.

I completely suck at melee characters though.


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2011)

I am the best Nocturne.

No really.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> I am the best Nocturne.
> 
> No really.



Pro-as-fuck Kennen REPORTING FOR DUTY.


----------



## Seas (Oct 21, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I can also play nearly every other character in the game except for Garen and Poppy. >_>



How can you not play Garen? He's easier than Vladimir...

Anyway, it would be helpful if the commenters here would state which region they are playing in, for example: I play in EU north/east, with the name Seastalker.

Also, following the ego comments here: I'm a goddamn Nidalee wizard :3

My most liked champs are (in order of preference):
-Nidalee
-Kassadin
-Ezreal
-Cho'gath (jungle(yep))
-Renekton
-Kog'maw
-Lux


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Seas said:


> How can you not play Garen? He's easier than Vladimir...



People assume he is a tank, and build him thusly.

If you build him as a tank, he fails miserably.


----------



## Seas (Oct 21, 2011)

Exunod said:


> People assume he is a tank, and build him thusly.
> 
> If you build him as a tank, he fails miserably.



Yep.

Tanky DPS's are best built in a balance of offense and defense.
In other words: Metagolems. Metagolems everywhere.


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2011)

Seas said:


> Yep.
> 
> Tanky DPS's are best built in a balance of offense and defense.
> In other words: Metagolems. Metagolems everywhere.



Just go

3 dorans, merc treads, brutalizer, atmas.  Okay win game.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> Just go
> 
> 3 dorans, merc treads, brutalizer, atmas.  Okay win game.



spr scrt garen build:

infinity edge, two PDs

A winner is you!


----------



## Seas (Oct 21, 2011)

Exunod said:


> spr scrt garen build:
> 
> infinity edge, two PDs
> 
> A winner is you!



You'll never see 5 sunfires on Garen again.
It's ok if you cry a little, all of us did when the patch came out.
:V


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Seas said:


> You'll never see 5 sunfires on Garen again.
> It's ok if you cry a little, all of us did when the patch came out.
> :V



5x sunfire twitch

ratmode: engage


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 21, 2011)

Seas said:


> How can you not play Garen? He's easier than Vladimir...



I really don't know, I just can't manage do anything that's worth a damn with him. I think I just can't get into the playstyle  or the mindset of "hide in brush, face rape anything that gets within  striking distance of said brush." At any rate, I play a mean Lee Sin; I  feel that that more than makes up for it.


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/rHdSq.jpg

Just another Nocturne game.

Seen here: Exunod scrubbing up Shen.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/rHdSq.jpg
> 
> Just another Nocturne game.
> 
> Seen here: Exunod scrubbing up Shen.



TAKING HITS

FOR THE TEAM

NBD


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/yvD2v.jpg

IT KEEPS HAPPENING.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvD2v.jpg
> 
> IT KEEPS HAPPENING.



Is it just me or is that Bestbutts guy super sexy / skilled?


----------



## Takun (Oct 22, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/sJpjB.jpg

WOAHHHHHHH WOAHHHHHHHHHHHH,THREE IN ROWWWWWWWW.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/sJpjB.jpg
> 
> WOAHHHHHHH WOAHHHHHHHHHHHH,THREE IN ROWWWWWWWW.



erry day i be assistin'


----------



## Mojotaian (Oct 22, 2011)

Name's Aphistos if anyone wants add.

Mains:

Veigar
Kassadin
Shaco

I usually only play one character for a while, then move on. I'm liking Shaco cuz he makes almost everything funny.

As for the community... It's not too bad, I think there should be a bit more leniency for those who aren't doing so well, usually had a bad start or are learning. I also dislike the "play-to-win" mindset (ranked matches exempt, that's the idea).


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

Thegeneraljwj, on EU WEST.

My fave characters :

- Zilean
- Heimer "middle" Dinger (started playing him again yesterday, getting the hang of it again)
- Urgot (or Failgot, since I'm not offensive enough to play him right in early game)
- Karthus (middler, once more)

I'm an average player at level 14, but beware I rage very easily and when I start raging I keep raging 'til the endgame. Also, adding me would be pointless since I only play LOL with my group of 3 or 4 friends, so I don't have to deal with the shitty community (it works most of the time)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 22, 2011)

I picked up Swain yesterday because I had some RP to burn, and I'm dominating with him for the most part. I guess time to update my mains list.

Mains:

Kennen
Anivia
Swain
Lee Sin
Nocturne
Riven
Nasus
Cho'Gath
Kog'Maw

I'm on the NA server just for reference.


----------



## Takun (Oct 22, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I picked up Swain yesterday because I had some RP to burn, and I'm dominating with him for the most part. I guess time to update my mains list.
> 
> Mains:
> 
> ...




Swain counters melee heavy teams very very hard.  E is your first maxed skill.  He's my favorite. :3c  GET NORTHERN FRONT SWAIN IT IS ON SALE YOU GET TO BE A BIG OWL MONSTER.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 22, 2011)

Takun said:


> Swain counters melee heavy teams very very hard.  E is your first maxed skill.  He's my favorite. :3c  GET NORTHERN FRONT SWAIN IT IS ON SALE YOU GET TO BE A BIG OWL MONSTER.



I would (and I might still), but I need like 40 RP for it. I'll prolly pick up some tomorrow or Monday when I get the chance.


----------



## Seas (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK YEAH KASSADIN


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 24, 2011)

I had some...surprising games as Yorick this weekend. 

First off, I got 21/12 on Yorick in Dominion and got #1 on my team. I know I died a lot...but for those of you who don't know (Especially that person who thought this was a WoW clone, fail.) the ult summons a shade of me or a teammate and if we die while it's up, we take control of it and go on a rampage posthumously. So numerous times, they'd kill me...only for me to get a double kill and get revenge. I may not be able to cap during the posthumous rampage; but dammit, I can at least keep THEM from doing so by killing them. 

Then again, I went bottom, got 8/2/6. We somehow manage to five-cap and despite going bottom, I got #1. o-O That's...incredibly strange.


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 24, 2011)

I just started playing a short time ago, but I've been depriving myself of any real experience by playing almost exclusively custom bot matches 'cause I'm a huge pussy when it comes to PvP stuff and actual human interaction. O.-

I can pretty much only play tanks 'cause my strategy consists of running into the middle of a group and using abilities until I or whoever I'm trying to kill dies. My mains are Singed and Warwick, but I just bought Nasus, 'cause even upon horrible, unspeakable defeat at the hands of a group of bots, he still kicks ass.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 24, 2011)

Seas said:


> FUCK YEAH KASSADIN



I was up until 5 AM playing Ranked last night and I got carried hard by a Kass with a similar score to that. Of course, I was playing a mean Trundle that game, but he got a ton of kills and just decimated the enemy team.

Good Kassadins scare me... ;v;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2011)

Kass's love to go after armour tanks like Malphite and Rammus.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 25, 2011)

Having a shitty luck right now with the random players since yesterday.

I was laning with Zilean and my lvl 30 friends Blitzcrank, we had a Leblanc in the middle and a Vayne + Irelia on top (they obviously played together). 15 minutes into the game they got raped so bad all their turrets up to the base were down while we in the bottom lane were crushing our opponents ( Vayne + master Yi) and the Leblanc got our mid towers destroyed because she refused to stay in place and actually do something in the middle.

After about 25 minutes when we were getting exterminated because the Irelia + Vayne were hopelessly useless (both of them accounted for over 2/3 or 3/4 of ennemy kills and less than 1/5 of our teams kills) they started flaming and calling us cunts and pricks for "kill-stealing" because in the middle of a team-fight Blitzcrank killed a guy that Irelia was auto-attacking. We were basically playing 3 V 5 because they were so useless and they spent the whole game raging in the chat.

That's why I always play with groups of 3 or more actual IRL friends over skype, so I don't have to meet people like that.

Oh and earlier today I got exterminated by a Graves player, and he spent the whole fucking game bragging about his skills and flaming. I mean, you're winning the game asshole, what's even the point in flaming ?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2011)

What's the point in flaming? Why, to get on your ignore list so you can't hear him, of course.  

I still love this Pantheon I played with who called Janna a noob for picking Janna in Dominion and somehow mistook me being ulted by Tristana for slice-dice into Tyrndamere. (YEs, one time, I did do something stupid like tried to engage him when he had his ult up, but I knew what I did wrong there) So he spent teh whole game calling us noobs, yet somehow Janna and I outscored. Part of it was because Pantheon had a strange inability to click the turrets. (Given that he had plenty of wins, that's pretty impressive.) And I seriously mean this...he once ulted Tristana and kicked her ass...and...just ran laps around the turret and I captured it when I ran up.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 25, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> [Long rant about bad pugs



This is exactly the reason I don't play solo queue if I can help it. But just wait until you get into jungling. You see that bottom lane that's pushed to the tower? You see how much they're owning that lane? You notice how they never seem to have issues? I guarantee that in 5 minutes someone is going to gank that lane, and it will be your fault because you never ganked that lane.

That scenario happens once every 5-6 games I play as a jungler, and it's starting to irritate me. -v-

EDIT: Riot's going to release a half-dragon champion at some point in the near future it seems.

Scalies and TFer's rejoice?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 28, 2011)

Had some pretty close games last night. :O 

First as Twitch...wasn't even close. Friggin group of people thought "oh I only need 20 IP let's just lose this game in 5 minutes and run around going 'ualuealuealeuale' and let 'em five cap." >.<; 

Second as Talon... I got like 27/11/4 and 2382. o-o It was really erally close and I'm surprised we won because we had a Saboteur in the game. (Garen who afk'd the entire game.) Morgana was complaining about how "Fed" I was because I hit level 18 when their Ashe and Lux were still 12 and 13. Hey, I know pugs can be bad but dammit the ryze, karthus, and Trundle I played with really knew what they were doing. Ryze knew to defend and where to send people, Trundle was good running around and aiding the points with most trouble, and karthus had great timing with his ult. (He'd save it until people were capping, so that they can at least interrupt them for trundle & talon to run up.) Just about the only person I couldn't 1v1 on their team was Jax because...well he's Jax. 

And third, it was another 4v5 because Udyr on our side kept glitching out and DCing. 


And oh yeah...Fiddlesticks + Morgana are really good together.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 28, 2011)

Pro as Hell Anivia right here.

Seriously though, I love playing Anivia.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

Heeeeey I'm soooo shitty I haven't won a game of LOL in 3 days. Seriously, fuck everything.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Heeeeey I'm soooo shitty I haven't won a game of LOL in 3 days. Seriously, fuck everything.



Stop playing solo queue; you'll win more often.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 29, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Stop playing solo queue; you'll win more often.



I WAS PLAYING IN COOP WITH 3 OR 4 IRL FRIENDS AND COMMUNICATING OVER SKYPE THE WHOLE TIME YOU NOOKSUCKER


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought Wukong something like 2 days ago. Loving everything about his playstyle. I'm also surprised at how often I can juke people simply by stopping, even after using my decoy not even 5 seconds earlier (it has like a 10 second cooldown). It's also really easy to dominate middle lane with him. :3


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to work out decent builds for Irelia and Riven, I just purchased them recently. Love the damage and their mobility - need to do something about the squishiness.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 1, 2011)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> Trying to work out decent builds for Irelia and Riven, I just purchased them recently. Love the damage and their mobility - need to do something about the squishiness.


I'm actually working on a Riven guide over at Solomid right now, but here's a general thing about building Riven:

Get Doran's Blade, Merc Treads and a Wriggle's to start; these items give you all of the stats that you really need for early game. From there, build tanky (varying degrees thereof depending on how well you're doing), and just try to get some decent tankiness going for mid game. My preferred mid-game items are usually Hexdrinker, Brutalizer, Frozen Mallet, Warmog's, maybe an Atma's. Late game, I usually get a FoN (unless I got it during mid game because their AP carry got fed), a bloodthirster, or just generally get her ready to jump into a teamfight after the tank to CC their team and start doing massive damage. You should always build tanky on Riven unless you are so fed you can actually get away with going glass cannon.

The same generally applies for Irelia except that you generally want to be in a solo top lane and you want items like Merc Treads, Philosopher's Stone, Heart of Gold and Sheen during laning to mid-game. You really want a triforce and the beginnings of tanky items before teamfights break out or by the time laning ends. Also, just sit top and farm for 25-30 minutes and then go down a faceroll the enemy team.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 1, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> The same generally applies for Irelia except that you generally want to be in a solo top lane and you want items like Merc Treads, Philosopher's Stone, Heart of Gold and Sheen during laning to mid-game. You really want a triforce and the beginnings of tanky items before teamfights break out or by the time laning ends. Also, just sit top and farm for 25-30 minutes and then go down a faceroll the enemy team.



Don't forget to mention to the enemy team that Irelia is 100% super balanced and totally not a ridiculous pubstomp hero.


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Don't forget to mention to the enemy team that Irelia is 100% super balanced and totally not a ridiculous pubstomp hero.




"Shut up guys, Sona is really hard!"


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> "Shut up guys, Sona is really hard!"



Allied Jungle Warwick: "First time Warwick, I _need _a leash."

Me: "Don't sweat the leash too much, Jungle Warwick is like a point-and-click adventure game. :V"

*a minute later*

Announcer: "Executed"

*Enemy Jungle Warwick was slain by wolves*

Me: "Well what do you know? -v-"

This is a true story by the way.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> "Shut up guys, Sona is really hard!"



QWEQEWQEWQEQWEQEEQWEWQEWQEQWEEWEQ
R
R
R
R
QWEQEEWQEEWQEWQEQWEWQEWQEWQEEEWQEWQQEQW


----------



## Seas (Nov 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> "Shut up guys, Sona is really hard!"



Oh my! So much skill!


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

So ... new champion out soon. Waddya say ?

This Fizz dude looks slippery (all allusions to fish aside) ... and his "trickster stance" that basically makes him untargeteable for a short time sounds like a pain in the ass already and I've barely read about him yet.
Also, his attack where he places fish on a target that cause it to be attacked by a giant land shark some time later (possibly triggered remotely by Fizz) sounds troublesome too.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 10, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> So ... new champion out soon. Waddya say ?
> 
> This Fizz dude looks slippery (all allusions to fish aside) ... and his "trickster stance" that basically makes him untargeteable for a short time sounds like a pain in the ass already and I've barely read about him yet.
> Also, his attack where he places fish on a target that cause it to be attacked by a giant land shark some time later (possibly triggered remotely by Fizz) sounds troublesome too.



Fizz sounds like an amalgam of several dota / HoN characters smashed together into one annoying hybrid.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 10, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Fizz sounds like an amalgam of several dota / HoN characters smashed together into one annoying hybrid.



Aren't they all ?


----------



## Takun (Nov 10, 2011)

Fizz will be fun.  It's a .75 second immunity, meaning you have to time it well.  It sounds like you choose the immunity or the damage/slow when you use it.  The shark is an ult and they said it's a skillshot that's a bit faster than the Sivir boomerang. 

Day 1 buy.  Should be as good as Rumble.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 19, 2011)

If I get put with another troll pug, I am going to /seppuku.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 20, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> If I get put with another troll pug, I am going to /seppuku.



Yeah, that's why I gave up for now and am being content to just RP my ass off in Terraria and Skyrim until I come down from my rage cloud.


----------



## Clairissa (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not that great at this game, only level 22 since I don't play much, and have been trying to help a friend get more used to the game/decide what champ she'd like to use...
Me, I've been liking Shyvana, she's a fun jungler, and one of the few melee champs I am not terrible with.
...Though my only playtimes are either dominated by Koreans, or Brazilians, so I never win matches against players anymore...


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm bored of League of Legends I stopped playing.

Though actually it's the other way round, none of my friends invite me to play so I just gave up. I forever sucked anyway.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried to get into this game a year ago, but the community really put me off of the thing. Has that improved at all? I thought it was a lot of fun, but damn, so many jerks...


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

The only reason I played was because I queued with a team of 2-4 thrusted friends so I knew I'd have a good time no matter what, but sadly the unknown members of the opposing teams (or the people completing our team, depending on how many of us there was) were asshats, more often than not.

Back when Graves was brand new and completely overpowered, I once joked with a Graves (I was Heimerdinger and getting owned hard) that his damage output was so decadent it was almost pornographic. The guy flipped his shit for the rest of the game.

Just bad people ... bad people.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Too bad, cause the game is hella fun. I might just try again anyways. I always played Teemo when I first tried, everyone kept telling me he was terrible, but I didn't care, cuz he's cute.

(Not a solid strategy for victory, I know...)


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

Everyone plays Teemo because he's cute. He's so cute he absolutely makes me sick.

Also, when you reach higher levels and you start putting runes on him and shit, his attack speed gets pretty insane then he become a huge threat.

And you see, I have a theory, about magic, and miracles ... no just kidding. But I have a theory about people being buttholes while playing lol : it's a high adrenalin game that focuses on long-term strategy and teamwork. If one member fails, everyone fails.

So 1) The adrenalin and excitement of the constant fights makes everyone agitated and prone to lashing out (especially counting the no-consequence environment afforder by the internet)

2) Seeing one guy die at an inopportune moment and ruining the game you've been giving your all to win for over 30 minutes is really frustrating. In those cases whether or not he could actually do anything about said death is moot to the rage-blinded player.

And 1 + 2 = constant rage


----------



## Slighted (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, that theory makes as much sense as anything. I remember when I was brand new playing and having someone yell at me instructions steeped in insider lingo AND BECOMING ENRAGED THAT I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE MEANT! It was funny, then kinda sad, after a while it got funny again for a bit, then deeply depressing, finally ending in confusion.

(Teemo, SO CUTE, huggable even.)


----------



## RagnarokChu (Nov 30, 2011)

To enjoy LoL you need to:

1. Have really thick skin (From playing dota or various other hardcore games or just a masochist for stupid achievements for your games like play super ultra hard naked and beat it within a hour)

2. Play with friends

Pretty sure there was another thread around here.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Do any of you guys got a group that gets together for the game? I'd love to give the game another shot, it's so fun!


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2011)

NEW JUNGLE SUCKS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

also 1500 Elo word up.  If I played it more instead of Dota 2 I could get it much higher.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> NEW JUNGLE SUCKS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Yeah, tried it the day that they patched it for the new jungle and I am super disappoint in Riot right now.



> also 1500 Elo word up.  If I played it more instead of Dota 2 I could get it much higher.


I've only ever gotten up to around 1400 before getting put back down around 1300 again. I've given up on Ranked because I already get too stressed out with bad teams in Normals that a number tracking my relative "skill" would only stress me out more and make me straight up rage-quit.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 4, 2011)

I just started a few weeks ago and so far every team I've played in has let me know that I am not only a noob, but also quite possibly a fag.

I have a feeling I'm on the right track.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 6, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> I just started a few weeks ago and so far every team I've played in has let me know that I am not only a noob, but also quite possibly a fag.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm on the right track.



Welcome to League of Legends! A game where the average IQ and vocabulary of the community are less than your average seventh-grader! Now with the rhetorical skills of a four-year-old and 100% more rage!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Welcome to League of Legends! A game where the average IQ and vocabulary of the community are less than your average seventh-grader! Now with the rhetorical skills of a four-year-old and 100% more rage!



The new Maisuki: Now contains 50% more sarcasm. :V

In all seriousness though, he's right, and this should be proof enough of that:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/954437-league-of-legends


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 6, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> The new Maisuki: Now contains 50% more sarcasm. :V
> 
> In all seriousness though, he's right, and this should be proof enough of that:
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/954437-league-of-legends



I've been holding back :V

Oh gog its the gamefaqs board... I'm scared...


----------



## Kross (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been playing since July and I still really like League of Legends.  I'd really like to play with some people if they're interested.  It'd be really cool to get like a group or team or something.
Name: DJKurosu
Lvl. 30 - Unranked


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently got into League of Legends and fell in love with it. I'm only level 9 at the moment, but I'm trying to hit 20 asap so I can start using tier 3 runes.

Name's Lazykins if anybody's interested.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want to play with someone terrible that complains a lot I am Cacodemon on LoL


----------



## HappyWulf (Dec 7, 2011)

I play daily, and have been for the last 2 years.  There's over 80 characters now, and next week they are adding in the Kitsune. Last week was the VoliBear. I use the same name, in game, of course. And recently I've been trying getting my official ranked Elo up.  I almost never played ranked in Season 1, I'm trying to change that for Season 2.


I main Karthus, Nasus, Leona, Singed... I've been good with Volibear, and have been getting back into Lux lately.  I can generally PLAY every character well, but these are my current picks and flavors of the month.

I OWN all but 4 champs.   I'm missing Taric, Kassadin, Renekton, and Graves.

Edit:  And if anyone is looking for some good resources to learn with, discuss, and find some good, non-ragy players to train with, check out Solo-Mid, and Reddit.

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/

http://solomid.net/

ONE FINAL EDIT VVVV

Protip:  The next time you log into LoL, go to the double Speech Bubble icon in the lower right of the client.  Click the + 'Join or Create a chat'

type:  *FurAffinity*

Finally, in the chat window that pops up, click the Gear icon, and Check the 'Autojoin on start up'


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 14, 2011)

>Fuckin' shit up as Volibear
>RL EMERGENCY
>Run a half-mile in the freezing rain there and back
>Collapse back in my computer chair to continue game
>B& for abandoning my team


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> >Fuckin' shit up as Volibear
> >RL EMERGENCY
> >Run a half-mile in the freezing rain there and back
> >Collapse back in my computer chair to continue game
> >B& for abandoning my team



Dude thats fucked up lol
I'd be so pissed.
Thats why I make sure I have no plans when I sit down to play LoL. I don't need to get banned because I have to run off. Although I did go afk once because I had to umm...use the...facilities >.>
Thank the powers that be for that fact that I had my 2 rl friends playing as well, and they explained my issue.


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2011)

You don't get banned for leaving ONE game.  You have to leave a lot of games.  A lot.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 14, 2011)

This would be the third time I have left a game that I remember, maybe my team got horribly raped while I was gone and they all reported me or something


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2011)

Usually it's a combination of raging A LOT in chat, being a general dickhole, leaving a lot of games, afking, and trolling.  It takes a lot to get a ban from this game haha.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a few days ago I began playing again.  I'm still a noob, but I'm learning.  If anyone wants to add me, my username is Dezpy.


----------



## GigasDragon (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm ZaneZandell on this doohickey. Is it just me or have they been on a real furry kick lately? Fizz, Volibear, Ahri, and maybe to a lesser extent Shyvanna... it's kinda silly!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 21, 2011)

GigasDragon said:


> I'm ZaneZandell on this doohickey. Is it just me or have they been on a real furry kick lately? Fizz, Volibear, Ahri, and maybe to a lesser extent Shyvanna... it's kinda silly!



This just in: the entire Riot staff are closet furries! :V


----------



## GigasDragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> This just in: the entire Riot staff are closet furries! :V



Wouldn't surprised me!

Also, jeebus I just quadra'd the remainder of an enemy team with a single Lux laser beam. Did not even think that was a thing that could legitamately happen! I lmao'd for like 5 minutes straight XD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone FANCY A DRINK?

_Singed es #1 huehuehue_


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Ugh, Singed. Hate dealing with that punk. Normally I don't have to since I'm not in lane, but he's such a pain pretty much all the time.

I usually run Jungle when I play. I usually have some really good days and Maokai seems to be my FotM. I'm really good with Skarner and Rammus, however and I'm trying to get better with Udyr since he's such a good jungler.

I also run support, so I know how to play Janna/Sona/Soraka. (Experience from my old WoW healing days) Hit me up if you want to play. NakiFeral is my summoner name.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 27, 2011)

GigasDragon said:


> Wouldn't surprised me!
> 
> Also, jeebus I just quadra'd the remainder of an enemy team with a single Lux laser beam. Did not even think that was a thing that could legitamately happen! I lmao'd for like 5 minutes straight XD



LoL is probably the only game that isn't the Shivering Isles expansion to Oblivion that has actually sent me into laughing fits lasting for more than a minute or so. XD

Probably the best example of this is when I first invented the Jesus Cho'Gath build over the summer (basically build as many particle effect items as you can while being ridiculously hard to kill and then buy every elixir in the game and get as many buffs on you as you can), and then laughed as we tried to figure out how I could possibly hide in bushes or laugh as I would literally 1v5 the enemy team and win. XD


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 30, 2011)

This just in. Jungle Maokai/Malphite are the most fun junglers ever.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 2, 2012)

GigasDragon said:


> Also, jeebus I just quadra'd the remainder of an enemy team with a single Lux laser beam. Did not even think that was a thing that could legitamately happen! I lmao'd for like 5 minutes straight XD



This is why Lux is my favorite champion. Also, I'm better at blind shots than point blank lasers. Go figure.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Most people are better at blind shots in everything in that game. It actually is harder to fire point blank anyways because people can see the shot coming and can either flash or use an ability to get out of it. Seeing it from a further distance its actually harder to determine Lux's trajectory and that extra millisecond of thought is long enough for you to land her ult, and sometimes you don't even see the laser coming at you until its too late.

That being said when I was on my Amumu kick, I landed a blind Bandage toss when accidentally using it one time and it resulted in killing one person in the brush, and another person trying to take their teams red buff. Because their team was out of position, their turtle ended and we finally finished their team off.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 2, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ Most people are better at blind shots in everything in that game. It actually is harder to fire point blank anyways because people can see the shot coming and can either flash or use an ability to get out of it. Seeing it from a further distance its actually harder to determine Lux's trajectory and that extra millisecond of thought is long enough for you to land her ult, and sometimes you don't even see the laser coming at you until its too late.
> 
> That being said when I was on my Amumu kick, I landed a blind Bandage toss when accidentally using it one time and it resulted in killing one person in the brush, and another person trying to take their teams red buff. Because their team was out of position, their turtle ended and we finally finished their team off.



No kidding. I actually landed the very tip of the laser on a Teemo running from bottom lane from half way down the river. It's also fun when I shoot a laser into the fog of war and get a double kill. :/


----------



## Takun (Jan 2, 2012)

Man ranked is the only mode I can get a good game in.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Wait what? You must be ranked decently high then if thats the case because I can't get good teams in ranked to save my life.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 2, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I can't get good teams to save my life.



Fixed.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Hah. True. I play with my premade a lot though. 9-1 in my last 10. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 2, 2012)

Takun said:


> You don't get banned for leaving ONE game.  You have to leave a lot of games.  A lot.



Actually, Saintvicious got b& for four days because he sabotaged a jungler while streaming.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

>Joined ranked game.
>"oh shit tea's ready brb"
>20 mins later
>"lets pwn some noobs"

>won game

On another note, anyone else got a pentakill? If so what character and how.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ I actually got my first penta kill when I was still a scrub, surprisingly. I haven't seen one since.

That one penta kill was with Tristana. Activate Q, kill a dude, jump on next guy, impact kills him, jump on next guy, shoot, kill, jump on next guy, kill next guy then next guy next to him. Penta. Skype went a little something like this:

"Did Naki really just get a penta kill..?"
"Yeah.. so much for being a noob.."
Me: "What. The. Hell."

I've come close on 3 separate occasions, once with Warwick, once with Corki, once with Skarner. All Quadras.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Nice, weirdly similar when I was low level, The only pentakill I got was Twitch with 2 IEs and 3 phantoms, then ulti'd when the other team was at baron.

And also got alot of quads with garen, twitch, nunu (his ulti ) and i think with eve when she wasnt nerfed to the ground.


----------



## Whorse (Jan 2, 2012)

Just throwing myself in here- currently on and no one is sodding online o.e
Lady Hatter-
Hit me up for some fun ^_^


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

Whorse said:


> Just throwing myself in here- currently on and no one is sodding online o.e
> Lady Hatter-
> Hit me up for some fun ^_^



Errr, care to be a bit more clear? Please.


----------



## Whorse (Jan 2, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Errr, care to be a bit more clear? Please.



Ok then... None of my current friends are online so im bored
Summoner name = Lady Hatter (Because mad hatter was taken :/)
And have some fun because hell... Isn't league fun?
It is a game designed to be fun u know x3


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

Whorse said:


> Ok then... None of my current friends are online so im bored
> Summoner name = Lady Hatter (Because mad hatter was taken :/)
> And have some fun because hell... Isn't league fun?
> It is a game designed to be fun u know x3



Yeah, but not when you have a mundo who goes wherever he pleases 

Anyone else have the urge to FUS RO DAH! when ulti'ing?


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ It depends on who I am.

My summoner name is NakiFeral, btw. US Server.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I finally got addicted and am playing it quite a bit. Feel free to add me although I must point out I'm still nooby so I'm trying to stick to Co-op/vs. AI for the time being.

Oh, my username is the same as on here.


----------



## SavageOF (Jan 7, 2012)

But flaming ppl is half the fun :O 
lol, i guess just sitting ppl down is a whole lot more fun.


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ Wait what? You must be ranked decently high then if thats the case because I can't get good teams in ranked to save my life.



1454 at the moment.  Was easily climbing 1500's but then got a few trolls and bad mids that I can't do anything about.  (Ryze mid going 0/10 and giving a Lux full Mejai stacks by 15 minutes wtf).
http://i.imgur.com/4AGxn.jpg

Should be noted that even at 1400-1500 AD carry does not have enough early/mid game influence to carry a bad game.  For carrying bad teammates, you really need to be either Mid/Top/Jungle.  I'd say 90% of my Vayne losses are surrender at 20 because the other lanes got dominated before I finished my Phantom Dancer so I'm trying to fight against 5/0 bruisers with Boots, 2x Dorans, and Blood Thirster.


Digitalpotato said:


> Actually, Saintvicious got b& for four days because he sabotaged a jungler while streaming.



That's an exception rather than a rule.  Streaming in front of 10,000 people while trolling someone for 20 minutes while multiple riot employees watch you do it is a little different 



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> >Joined ranked game.
> >"oh shit tea's ready brb"
> >20 mins later
> >"lets pwn some noobs"
> ...



Multiple Vayne pentakills with a few being in Alienware Arena games with my team.  Hit R and run at them.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 7, 2012)

^ I jungle/support and even I can't carry some of the fail as a jungler. I found its better to just group with someone so two people can carry the bad instead of one.


----------



## Jarvi (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there a favored place for furries who play LoL to gather? I could definitely use some new teammates to yell at over skype!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 10, 2012)

Jarvi said:


> Is there a favored place for furries who play LoL to gather? I could definitely use some new teammates to yell at over skype!



You could probably start by adding people from this thread and yelling at them when they're online to play some games with them. Not saying they will, but that's probably going to be the easiest way to do things. I think someone started a chat channel in-game at some point, but I recall going into it and no one was there.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

Teammates to yell at over skype? I'm usually the one "barking" orders on my 5's.

Look me up if you want to play, though I'm in class and will be busy most of the day today, and likely when I get on later my team will be practicing, so.. x.x

At any rate, my Summoner name and Skype name are both NakiFeral.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 10, 2012)

Did anyone else see the new log-in screen? Also, looks like Riot released some Chinese New Year themed skins. :3


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I already bought the Sona skin since Muse Sona is getting old on me pretty fast.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 10, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ I already bought the Sona skin since Muse Sona is getting old on me pretty fast.



Just bought the Lee and Wu skins. :3

Still have some RP that I need to figure out what to do with. >_>


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 13, 2012)

Skins I have:

Sanguine Garen
Hextech Singed
Hexteck Sion
The Good Shyvana One
Galactic Nasus
Gangster Twitch


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, if this is becoming a skins discussion...

I've got...
Spellthief Lux
Commando Lux
Infiltrator (cyber) Irelia
Uncle Ryze
And whatever free skins I was able to get my hands on.

Wow, I didn't even realize I have like none.

On another note, I'm very impressed that Riot is actually calling people to stand against SOPA instead of just saying "nah we don't support it kthxbai." (let's not turn this into a political debate, though )


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 13, 2012)

If this is going to be a skins discussion, I have:

Bloodmoon Akali
Bird of Prey Anivia
Siren Cassiopeia
Loch Ness Cho'Gath
Frosted Ezreal
Minuteman Gangplank
Scuba Gragas
Kennen M.D.
Karate Kennen
Arctic Ops Kennen
Deep Sea Kog'Maw
Tradittional Lee Sin
Dragon Fist Lee Sin
Dreadknight Nasus
Bewitching Nidalee
Void Nocturne
Steelscale Shyvanna
Boneclaw Shyvanna
Northern Front Swain
Dragonblade Talon
Badger Teemo
Highlander Tryndamere
Primal Udyr
Whitemage Veigar
Tundra Warwick
Jade Warrior Wukong
Volcanic Wukong

God damn. :/

EDIT: Amazing Nidalee game for me.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 14, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> EDIT: Amazing Nidalee game for me.



WTF WHEN WAS BEN ONLINE?!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 14, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> WTF WHEN WAS BEN ONLINE?!



>Left the clock in the picture
>Clock says 1:57 AM
>I live in EST

Gee, I don't know 'suki. :V


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 14, 2012)

/sigh. Groan at my patheticness.

SKINS I OWN:

Unchained Alistar
Pharaoh Amumu
Emumu
Little Knight Amumu
Goth Annie
Resistance Caitlyn
Sheriff Caitlyn
Gentleman Cho'Gath
Loch Ness Cho'Gath
Hot Rod Corki
Urf Rider Corki
Minuteman Gangplank
Tempest Janna
Ice Queen Janna
Deep One Kassadin
Battleborn Kayle
Judgement Kayle
Every Kennen Skin except Arctic Ops (Which I might get anyways)
Prestigious Leblanc
Marble Malphite
Obsidian Malphite
Totemic Maokai
Festive Maokai
Frozen Terror Nocturne
Freljord Rammus
All Shyvana Skins
Spectacular Sivir
All Skarner skins
Muse Sona
Guqin Sona
Dryad Soraka
Riot Girl Tristana
Buccaneer Tristana
Vindicator Vayne
Aristocrat Vayne
All Volibear Skins
Tundra Hunter Warwick
Feral Warwick
Firefang Warwick
Hyena Warwick

I normally buy skins for champs I play. So chances are this number increases.. x.x


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

^ blimey, How much have you spent on RP altogether then?


----------



## Yago (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, I play LoL... Somewhat.

DotA is significantly better, however, LoL does offer the aspect to troll noobs and one shot everything onwhat should be a support character. 

Different flavors. I suppose.

 The community on DotA is primarily asshats, where as the community for LoL is mostly stupid people and noobs, so you really aren't winning there either way...

Also, saw some comment about Dominion being about capture and hold. It is not. It is hit and run, and top is the least important point because it is the farthest away and the most difficult to defend and harass. Middle is the best because it is the closest. The reason you cannot defend the points you already own with your team is because some annoying Teemo or Rammus with the Boots of Mobility (or whatever the name I cannot remember the +5 speed out of combat ones) and Phantom Dancers will just back cap all your other points. Therefore, the best strategy is to let them have top (most common strategy is to send 3/4 top) and then gank bottom. You now have 3 points, two of which can easily be controlled, and a third which is no big deal if lost. Should they gather in mass to take a point or defend, back capture the others with a good ganker or two. You also want to, if possible, capture the two points on the OPPOSITE side. This way, when they die they get stuck inside their base until they defeat you--meanwhile their nexus slowly dies. 

Honestly, the entire system is fundamentally flawed because it never works out with a fair capture and hold system as it should be.

I own no skins, I will not spend real money on the game. It simply isn't worth it.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 15, 2012)

Yago said:


> DotA is significantly better



Oh, you're one of _those _tools. :V

You also misspelled "was." I want DotA2 beta :'(


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 15, 2012)

Yago said:


> Yes, I play LoL... Somewhat.
> 
> DotA is significantly better, however, LoL does offer the aspect to troll noobs and one shot everything onwhat should be a support character.
> 
> ...



DotA has no consistent patching, thus keeping the metagame in a stale, boring state. This statement is inherently false just because DotA is old and unpatched, whereas LoL has a constant metagame shift every 2-3 weeks due to patch changes changing the metagame and the powerful picks counters. LoL's meta is constantly more healthy and the only poor thing that can come of it is the fact that eventually there will just be too many champions and it will be hard to read every single one due to this factor. Obviously Riot will have to work on this eventually, but DotA doesn't even have any patching at all, so theres really nothing to fall back on.

Dominion shouldn't even be considered a part of LoL. Its a fun little side game that no competitive player takes seriously. It isn't a MOBA, its just for fun and nobody really gives a crap about it in the competitive scene. Your entire rant on Dominion alone is just ignored because its an irrelevant part of League created for the lulz. Sure, its fundamentally flawed, but thats because nobody cares.

And I totally agree its not worth it to spend money on the real game, that doesn't change that I do it anyways.

And inb4 DotA2 will be superior. I think thats the quote everyone said about DC Universe online, Aion, Rift, and every other "WoW Killer." Granted, ToR finally did it, but who is honestly to say that DotA2 is going to overrun LoL when it defines the online market right now? It has more players than WoW and every other PC game at this moment (and that includes Starcraft 2). Thats a very bold claim, especially for a game in its beta stages and is only been said to be better by DotA fanboys. I won't believe it until I see the numbers.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Granted, ToR finally did it



Wrong. WoW killed itself. TOR just picked up where WoW failed to deliver. 

Back on topic: I also need to see more numbers/gameplay before I can agree that DotA2 will be better. This is the main reason I want in the beta.


----------



## Yago (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> DotA has no consistent patching, thus keeping the metagame in a stale, boring state. This statement is inherently false just because DotA is old and unpatched, whereas LoL has a constant metagame shift every 2-3 weeks due to patch changes changing the metagame and the powerful picks counters. LoL's meta is constantly more healthy and the only poor thing that can come of it is the fact that eventually there will just be too many champions and it will be hard to read every single one due to this factor. Obviously Riot will have to work on this eventually, but DotA doesn't even have any patching at all, so theres really nothing to fall back on.
> 
> Dominion shouldn't even be considered a part of LoL. Its a fun little side game that no competitive player takes seriously. It isn't a MOBA, its just for fun and nobody really gives a crap about it in the competitive scene. Your entire rant on Dominion alone is just ignored because its an irrelevant part of League created for the lulz. Sure, its fundamentally flawed, but thats because nobody cares.
> 
> ...



MOBA is a terrible term. It tells you nothing about the game-play and hardly relates at all. Furthermore, it sounds like a dying cow noise. DotA DOES have patching, and patches as frequently as possible. New patches used to be released every several weeks or at least once a month, however, due to the unstable platform of Warcraft III development is often limited. Even so, Icefrog does a wonderful job keeping up. He even released a new patch (albeit it was 2 months overdue by normal standard) that was so epic I completely forgot about the wait. I have no idea where you don't think it gets patched... It's been getting patched for years.  I started playing at 6.59d and its now up to version 6.73c. That's a massive change and several new heroes have been introduced, I think it was like 15 or something, but I'd have to go check the changelogs to see who all has been added. The competitive scene in DotA is stupid anyways, becuase good players or not they'll pick the same 10 ones because they are the best for their job. This lasts until either A. Icefrog nerfs or buffs the hell  out of different heroes or B. Some competitive player picks some goodish guy fer teh lulz or for an alternate strategy and stomps. This honestly is not because of the patches, but the community itself. DotA has plenty of powerful picks and counters and if you preach about LoL having them I should slap you. It's far to easy to build a team in LoL. Every single team works and can win easy. Especially when almost every champion can one shot other ones with a bit of farm. I played it and stomped my way to level thirty with no problems. I usually screwed around until about 5 deaths before I really would play and stomp the game and make people rage like no other. The fact that everyone scales later ruins the entire metagame style DotA setup and LoL essentially ripped off. It remains the same stage of the game the entire game. Also, the brush is incredibly stupid. It requires no skill whatsoever to use and interferes with playing on a monumental level. DotA 2 will be superiour because DotA one already IS better than LoL. It just lacks its own stable platform for more changes and the map size limit has just about hit its max. DotA 2 opens up for future development on a stable and new platform. There bugs will be fixed, updates will become significantly easier, and the list goes on. 

As for Dominion, its a significantly more original mode and isn't a complete ripoff.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh god wall of text.



> MOBA is a terrible term. It tells you nothing about the game-play and hardly relates at all.



Unfortunately, that's the name of the genre. You can't call DotA or HoN or LoL an RTS, because there is little to no micromanagement involved. It is a strategy in the sense that there is SOME tactical aspects to the game (Intelligent warding, baron/dragon control, level 1 team fight formations, team fight formations in general), but most games of this genre have nearly no micro or macro-management and aren't even in the same league as Starcraft II (Which is at the moment, the only game in the genre that counts as a fully fledged RTS in a competitive level.)



> The competitive scene in DotA is stupid anyways, becuase good players or  not they'll pick the same 10 ones because they are the best for their  job.



For defending your game, you totally just attacked one of the only good things about your game seeing as how "picking the same 10" is essentially the same as "Playing to Win", which.. isn't that the whole point of competitive scenes anyways..?



> DotA has plenty of powerful picks and counters and if you preach about  LoL having them I should slap you. It's far to easy to build a team in  LoL. Every single team works and can win easy. Especially when almost  every champion can one shot other ones with a bit of farm. I played it  and stomped my way to level thirty with no problems.



You might want to slap me then, because your logic is based off of the flaws that anyone decent at a MOBA based game shouldn't have issues worming their way through MOBA amateurs by playing a champ and getting kills. You try that in a draft game, then tell me how that goes. Chances are you feed in about 10 minutes. Anyone who is good at the genre can easily pick up a champ they have a semi-clue what they're doing with will go into their lane and dominate. Try it against someone more experienced, knows their champs, knows their matchups, and how to zone your ass into next year, all without getting ganked by the enemy jungler who obviously knows what he's doing at a high level.

I have 5 bucks saying you last 5 minutes before getting FB'd. Basing anything off of PUG Blind pick is a completely irrelevant argument.

In addition to that, any team works? Okay, you make a team consisting of this:

Mundo/Sona/Alistar/Karma/Twitch. 

Do it in draft mode. Go against a good enemy team, and watch how fast your team tanks.



> I usually screwed around until about 5 deaths before I really would play and stomp the game and make people rage like no other



See: "Playing with Scrubs." - 1 paragraph up. Its not hard to make baddies rage quit. Sorry. I do it all the time after ganking their lane 3 times with Maokai.



> The fact that everyone scales later ruins the entire metagame style DotA setup and LoL essentially ripped off.



GUYS! NAMCO ISN'T PLAYING NICE! THEY CREATED A FIGHTING GAME OF THE SAME GENRE AS MINE AND THEY GET EQUAL SALES TO US BECAUSE THEY HAVE FIGHTING GAMES TOO! THIS ISN'T FAIR, THEY RIPPED US OFF BECAUSE THEY MADE IT SO TWO DUDES ARE FIGHTING EACH OTHER ON OPPOSING SIDES OF THE FIELD AND USE FRAMES AND HADOKENS AND SHORYUKENS AND THE SAME MOVEMENT PATTERNS! I'M TELLING!

That's about the equivalent of your argument. DotA came first, so anything after it automatically "rips" it off. You do realize that half of the DotA team and Blizzard developers are part of Riot, right? 



> Also, the brush is incredibly stupid. It requires no skill whatsoever to use and interferes with playing on a monumental level.



Its not in DotA so its obviously stupid. Stupid and typical biased statement from a DotA fag. Haven't heard this one a million times or anything.



> As for Dominion, its a significantly more original mode and isn't a complete ripoff.



Original but takes its ties from silly MMO Battlegrounds. Its a cool mode for fun, but nothing more. (Its essentially Arathi Basin)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 16, 2012)

Yago said:


> [Holy shit, one big butthurt rant of doom about how this poster is just mad]



I read this wall-o-text and could have sworn I was watching some guy explain the concept behind LoL to some nooblord back on the GameFAQs board.



> New patches *used to be released* every several weeks or at least once a  month, however, due to the unstable platform of Warcraft III development  is often limited. Even so, Icefrog does a wonderful job keeping up. He  even released a new patch (albeit it was 2 months overdue by normal  standard) that was so epic I completely forgot about the wait. I have no  idea where you don't think it gets patched... It's been getting patched  for years.  I started playing at 6.59d and its now up to version 6.73c.


Key phrase in bold. You've just made it clear that patching isn't really a consistent thing in DotA, whereas LoL patches once every week, maybe every couple of weeks if Riot happens to have their pants on their head during the time.



> That's a massive change and several new heroes have been introduced, I  think it was like 15 or something, but I'd have to go check the  changelogs to see who all has been added.


Fucking great; DotA released a bunch of new heroes all at once. Now all the nooblords can hop on the bandwagon of new heroes and suck ass with them too. LoL releases a new champion every couple of weeks, or maybe longer if aforementioned pants are on Riot's aforementioned head.



> The competitive scene in DotA is stupid anyways, becuase good players or  not they'll pick the same 10 ones because they are the best for their  job. This lasts until either A. Icefrog nerfs or buffs the hell  out of  different heroes or B. Some competitive player picks some goodish guy  fer teh lulz or for an alternate strategy and stomps.


My word, are you sure that you aren't just talking about LoL here and you've got this bullshit backwards? Most people are tied to the fucking metagame in LoL so tightly that most people only ever pick from a pool of about 15 champions during a given period of time. This tends to happen more on free weeks because all the nooblords want to come out and play the shiny little free champs that they have absolutely no idea of how to play. Also, most only ever pick up certain champions because they saw some streamer do well with them once against a bunch of sub-1600 Elo scrubs in an ARAM, because the entire LoL community is full of mindless sheep that need to read a guide off of MOBAfire before they have any clue as to what to build on a champion.



> DotA has plenty of powerful picks and counters and if you preach about  LoL having them I should slap you. It's far to easy to build a team in  LoL. Every single team works and can win easy. Especially when almost  every champion can one shot other ones with a bit of farm.


But LoL does have them you pretentious prick. Sure, against bads, any team comp can absolutely destroy another that should hard counter them, but when both team aren't completely pants-on-head retarded, picks and counter-picks do actually matter. Swain hard-counters melee champions like no ones business, and should win against them 9 times out of 10 (and he usually does) while he gets stomped by any one that has a healing debuff in their kit.

And I don't really know where you're getting this idea that champions run around 1-shotting each other in LoL. I imagine that you are just over-exaggerating, because the only champ in this game that can truly come close to 1-shotting anything in the game is Veigar (or perhaps Nasus), but both of them require an obscene amount of farm to even get close to that point. Most champions in general require that they get obscenely fed before they can even 2-shot people, and even then, that's mostly going to be squishies that are getting killed so easily.



> I played it and stomped my way to level thirty with no problems. I  usually screwed around until about 5 deaths before I really would play  and stomp the game and make people rage like no other. The fact that  everyone scales later ruins the entire metagame style DotA setup and LoL  essentially ripped off.


But you've played DotA. You actually know how to play games like this in some way shape or form. 90% of players in LoL are retarded and can't play to save their lives, especially pre-30. Even once you get to 30, most people still don't know what last-hitting is and can only play maybe 3 roles. This is where people get the idea that Elo Hell exists; most of them are so bad that they can't see the obvious flaws in their gameplay that gets them stomped by better players.

And whoopedy-fuckin'-doo, LoL pretty much copied the gameplay from a game it was trying to emulate. They obviously have to go back to the drawing board here. >:V Seriously, there are a lot of people from the original DotA dev team that are working for Riot Games right now, like Guinsoo. If I'm not mistaken, the whole point of LoL was to produce a DotA-esque game for the casual crowd that also moved past the limited resources of the Warcraft III engine, and in this regard, I feel that they succeeded. Different strokes for different folks and all that, but get the fuck over yourself.



> It remains the same stage of the game the entire game. Also, the brush  is incredibly stupid. It requires no skill whatsoever to use and  interferes with playing on a monumental level.


K. Except the game does actually the longer it goes on. It goes from the "Mindlessly farm creeps" stage to the "The Tower's Dead Time to Roam And Have People Rage Because No MIA's Were Called On Roamers" stage, to the "Passively Sit In Middle Lane Poking After All The Towers Are Dead" stage, right before the "We Just Aced Them, Time To Push" stage. And the brush actually does take some skill to use effectively. You can bush juke people all day and it does require some skill to actually pull shit like that off. It's all breaking line-of-sight and DotA has this too, so don't even start with how it's different.



> DotA 2 will be superiour  because DotA one already IS better than LoL. It just lacks its own  stable platform for more changes and the map size limit has just about  hit its max. DotA 2 opens up for future development on a stable and new  platform. There bugs will be fixed, updates will become significantly  easier, and the list goes on.


OK, DotA fanboy claiming that a carbon-copy of DotA with bug fixes is better than a game that started off as a small project to produce a free-to-play emulation of a mod from a 10 year-old game that has Valve backing it is better. Whodathunkit? Seriously dude, get your fucking head out of your ass. And I'm pretty sure that you're only saying that DotA is better, because, gee-fuckin'-wiz, you played it before LoL. I'm not going to make the equally pretentious claim that LoL is better, because I haven't played DotA. I've played HoN, and while I  didn't enjoy it as much as LoL, I still enjoyed playing it, but at the same time, prefer LoL because I'm already used to it.



> As for Dominion, its a significantly more original mode and isn't a complete ripoff.


Dominion is trash and needs to be removed from the game along with Shaco. >_>


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

> Dominion is trash and needs to be removed from the game along with Shaco. >_>



Nononononononono! I'm starting to learn Shaco now! Don't remove him!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Nononononononono! I'm starting to learn Shaco now! Don't remove him!



Nope. I'm taking Phreak's job, and as Phreak, I'm here to announce the new Shaco: Ocash, the Loveable Clown. On classic, I play Ocash as a jungler. I start with Hugs to befriend the Wolves to help me take down the Blue Golem, then use Hugs on the Wraith camp to help me take out Red. From there, I go to bottom lane, and use my second ability, Balloon Animals to throw a party for the enemy laners. They then defect, and help us take the bottom turret. Watch how I do this. I enter the lane from the brush and cast Balloon Animals as I get about half-way to the enemy turret. From there, we can easily see the enemies defect and take the enemy turret. I then move to middle lane, and use my third ability, Card Trick to stun the enemy mid long enough to cast Hugs on his minion wave and have them all kill him for me. I eventually get a Trinity Force and go to a teamfight starting up around Baron. I move in with my Ultimate: Pie to The Face which blinds and stuns the entire enemy team for a few seconds, then follow with Card Trick and then use Hugs on Baron Nashor, picking up a pentakill for my trouble. [Insert bad build and rune setup here and then talk about how to play him on Dominion (see rolling face on keyboard faster than the enemy team)].

:V


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

^ DONT FORGET YOU MAX ORANGES FIRST ON GANGPLANK BECAUSE IT MAKES EVERYTHING K.

Phreak is such a dumbass.

Also, Stratto, I did send you a friend request on LoL the other day. I don't know if you caught it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ DONT FORGET YOU MAX ORANGES FIRST ON GANGPLANK BECAUSE IT MAKES EVERYTHING K.
> 
> Phreak is such a dumbass.



Duh, everyone knows that you max oranges first on GP to make everything 'K. You also max Broken Wings first on Riven "because of that deeps" and Playful/Trickster first on Fizz to have that low CD on dat juke. :V


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> :V



Better nerf Irelia.

I'll just leave this here.



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Duh, everyone knows that you max oranges first on GP to make everything 'K. You also max Broken Wings first on Riven "because of that deeps" and Playful/Trickster first on Fizz to have that low CD on dat juke. :V



Don't forget your tri-force to deal tons of damage.



ObsidianLaughter said:


> Also, Stratto, I did send you a friend request on LoL the other day. I don't know if you caught it.



I feel left out. :'(


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

^ GIVE ME A SUMMONER NAME FOO



> Don't forget your tri-force to deal tons of damage.



Also lol, I've been lol'ing at Stratto's match history since every one of his Fizz games was with Tri-force Fizz and he's doing good. xD


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ GIVE ME A SUMMONER NAME FOO



Same as on here :O


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 16, 2012)

^ OKAY I THINK THIS PROBLEM IS FIXED NOW.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 16, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ OKAY I THINK THIS PROBLEM IS FIXED NOW.



IT APPEARS TO BE FIXED. NOW, WHY ARE WE YELLING?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 16, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> IT APPEARS TO BE FIXED. NOW, WHY ARE WE YELLING?



Yo, MoThErFuCkErS, wHaT's GoInG oN? : o)


----------



## Fling (Jan 17, 2012)

HI! My username is FPine, I enjoy playing, Im level 20, But I'm pretty good for my level. After dealing with 4 continuous leavers, I was hoping to get a more consistent group of people I could play with to avoid such terrible experiences waiting for the 20 minute mark to surrender a 4v5.

Also, I have cookies.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 17, 2012)

^ I like how you decided to introduce yourself as if you don't know any of us through FAF, But sure! I'll play along!

I'm Naki, a super tryhard jungler guy. I'm also exceptionally good at support and decent at ranged AD Carry. I hate midding.

We also have Jungle Fizz guy and Karkat guy, who I haven't played with yet.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 18, 2012)

> Full 5 Premade norms
> Jungle Fizz
> Head for blue after wolves
> No protection at Blue
> Get counter-jungled by all 5 enemies at Blue
> Rage for 5 minutes while I run a recovery path
> Proceed to rape enemy team
> End 17/4

Fuck yes.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

HEY my SC is avariademon i geuss im on us server or wrever, i just found the furraffinity chat thingy so im auto signed into it, theres someone in there but he aint talking 

HEY HAPPYWOLF! talk to meh XD

also heres a statistic for everyone who loves teemo -holds up paper to read- 2 million teemos die every day in league of legends -puts paper down-

one more thing i would like to put forth to people here:

this is for all you junglers and would be junglers, or even people who are a little concerned with junglers

http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=4959

pay close attention to the "jungler priorities" section, it teaches you a lot about what a jungler is supposed to do. in fact ganking isnt even the top thing (despite what every person who lanes would like to think)

i play ap mid and support bot mainly, 

for support im best with soraka but i can leona and other stuff

my mains include:

heimerdinger (the kyter king)
brand (burned)
leblanc (my anti mid choice)

characters i want to call my mains:

jax (i have yet to get his build down yet)
malzahar (i need to practice his combo, sometimes i do good with him, other times its embarazing)
ryze (i dont think i have refined him just yet)
veigar ( I HATE YOUR STUN AND YOUR DARK MATTER, but god your so strong!)
orianna (need to pick her back up)
morgana (need i say more?)
cassiopia ( i hear she's really good, ive played her before but i need more practice, especially with that damn q)
karma (anyone who says karma is a support character has not seen ap nuke karma, im just saying that)

characters you probably wont believe im actually good with:

evelynn (ad no less)
urgot (apperently he's bad now...)

lastly i really want to get a team togethor some people to play ranked with, anyone whos interested we can talk more into it


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, my mains list:

Tanky DPS AD Jungle Fizz
AP Spear-o'-doom Nyandalee
Kennen

Other than that, I just play what I feel any more I guess. >_>


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

Mains: (These change as often as the metagame)

Maokai (Jungle)
Malphite (Jungle)
Kennen (Primary AP mid)
Tristana (Primary AD Carry)
Janna/Sona/Soraka (Support)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

I play league of legends a lot but a good friend told me that most furries are terrible at the game so I'll refrain from sharing my username in this thread.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Totally false, Mr. Secret of Mana guy.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I play league of legends a lot but a good friend told me that most furries are terrible at the game so I'll refrain from sharing my username in this thread.



ill have you know im actually quite good! although it does depend on who im playing XD

UPDATE:

hey guys i have an idea, im going to be waiting on furaffinity (the league of legends chat thing) all day to see if i cant find some people to play with if you want to play today please sign onto that chat and drop me a line. i might not reply if i dont just say a few things and send me a friend request so i know who you are (im not just going to be sitting by the computer but ill try to look into it as much as possible.

if you really want to get my attention you can always call me on skype my name is AvariaDemon or Avaria Demon one or the other.

im hoping by the end of the day i have made at least one or two new friends XD

oh yeah and my screen name is AvariaDemon if anyone missed it feel free to drop me a line


----------



## Yago (Jan 18, 2012)

Sigh. Love LoL rage people.

I've played LoL and DotA. LoL's a cheap knockoff. DotA's better. 'Nuff said.

I'd respond with more of a wall of text, but I can see this breaking down into an argument of logical fallacies, and I don't feel like talking to bricks.

On the topic of the game that is not near as good as DotA, however.

I enjoy Cass and Urgot a lot.

Also like to play Shaco. (Don't know why people have a problem with him, he's so easy to destroy if you know how).

As for brush argument, no it requires no skill. It requires massive micro-management to pull off half the line of sight blocking in DotA. In LoL you can right click and juke out of the way of anything. 

And it is not a MOBA. MOBA does not come close to describing the game. RTS is better, even though that's not quite right either.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

> I'd respond with more of a wall of text, but I can see this breaking  down into an argument of logical fallacies, and I don't feel like  talking to bricks.



Its probably better that way, we don't like talking to bricks either. 



> Also like to play Shaco. (Don't know why people have a problem with him, he's so easy to destroy if you know how).



Ward critical areas of the map, pay attention to the shaco with buffs, don't facecheck brushes. Profit.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 18, 2012)

Yago said:


> I enjoy Cass and Urgot a lot.



What a surprise. >_>



> Also like to play Shaco. (Don't know why people have a problem with him, he's so easy to destroy if you know how).



Again, big surprise. >:V

It's not that I have problems with Shaco, it's that he's annoying to play against because 90% of Pugs are pants-on-head retarded and seem to do everything in their power to feed him. That and a lot of Shacos seem to enjoy setting traps in the Wraith bush to counter-jungle and it's annoying to have to check that bush every time I see a Shaco in the game. Beyond that, he's a bastard to fight because of his ability to avoid damage and you're asking for trouble if you try to engage in the jungle if he's a good player.

TL;DR - Shaco's an annoying bastard that is not fun to play as or against (IMO) and should be removed from the game because I hate his guts. >_>


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Yago said:


> Sigh. Love LoL rage people.
> 
> I've played LoL and DotA. LoL's a cheap knockoff. DotA's better. 'Nuff said.
> 
> ...



i hear Dota is easy to break, in the form of being able to kill your own minions and deny your opponent exp and gold.

i used to play something called sotis, which was the starcraft 2 equivilant



Stratto the Hawk said:


> What a surprise. >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used to say the same thing about tryn. no he should not be removed and is not that big of a problem. he is a bitch to fight against (if the opponent knows what he's doing) i actually love just watching a good shaco cause their so much fun to watch.


----------



## Yago (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah... you can deny. Pisses me off I can't do it in LoL. It's a difficult thing to deny, because you have to watch the enemy trying to last hit, the creeps hitting each other, and your own last hits. The game is significantly more difficult.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my first Penta today as Caitlyn. ^v^


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Yago said:


> Yeah... you can deny. Pisses me off I can't do it in LoL. It's a difficult thing to deny, because you have to watch the enemy trying to last hit, the creeps hitting each other, and your own last hits. The game is significantly more difficult.




wow, i didn't even believe it. i am so glad that you cannot deny in league of legends. its the entire reason they changed moral boost. it promotes slower game play and gives an unfair advantage in certain regards. not to mention it adds needless complexity to the laning phase. last hitting takes enough concentration as is adding the idea of trying to last hit your own minion complicates things and not in a good way. by taking that away it doesn't give people an excuse for why their losing. 

denying is, from what I'm hearing, the biggest dick move possible on a game like this. I'm sure it has caused many rage quits (not that people are on shortage of a reason, but giving them another reason is just asking for it) again, i dont understand how denying actually works, if it denies the experience or not, but it still adds another factor to the laning phase that does not need to be there.

i cannot, in all honesty, say whether or not LoL is better then DotA. unfortunately you yourself have a leg up on me there, however if i had I'd probably say i like LoL better (especially with this whole denying crap I'm hearing...). when it comes to better or worse its all a matter of opinion and we do appreciate your opinion. with all due respect i may not speak for all of us here on the league of legends thread, but i can for one say i really could not care less about DotA.

i suppose i should go try it out one of these days, but then again that would just be annoying to me, it's like switching from one game to another. i dreaded the day i had to switch from SotIS to LoL, the champs are different after all. 

i think i might be one of the few people out there who actually loves riot games. i love how attentive they are, and even when they Nerf my favorite champion its still a fun game. the game is constantly changing and more often then not for the better. i look forward to the patch previews every time because of how they effect the game and how things change. new champions get released every two weeks (about) adding all new aspects and all new ways to play. with the variety of roles, and the 80 something characters, there's something for everyone here. 

even better still, this game is easily one of the best at making sure shit works right. don't get me wrong I've had people rage quit on me. it happens from time to time. in something like SotIS rage quitting/leaving was a regular thing, it happened EVERY GAME without fail. this game does everything in its power to stop that from happening, punishing people for not playing the game right.



Stratto the Hawk said:


> Got my first Penta today as Caitlyn. ^v^



i was there, it was awsome, you stole all my kills


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do people get so hung up on denying hahaha.  It's a nice added feature that helps you to control a lane and push advantages and adds another layer of depth to the game while giving your support something to do.  Mid lane it helps you force aggression.  Hell it helps force aggression everywhere.  Passive is no denying, like in LoL.  People do not ragequit because of denying.

Denying gives some reduced XP and makes it so they can't get the gold.  You can also deny towers, which makes them give greatly reduced gold.  

And one more thing.  Riot balances way too much which is why the meta is so stagnent.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 19, 2012)

> And one more thing.  Riot balances way too much which is why the meta is so stagnent.


  Eh? Balancing means the meta is in a constant change. Some champs will stay the same, but for the most part, I've seen new champions dominate for a period of time every 1-2 months. This is actually not bad so that at least there is change in the meta, and its not "every champ being good", either, it the idea of having a really good bunch of champs.  I don't see how that makes it stagnant at all.  Also: Denyplank was really fun. I don't see the issue of why denying creeps was so bad.


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Eh? Balancing means the meta is in a constant change. Some champs will stay the same, but for the most part, I've seen new champions dominate for a period of time every 1-2 months. This is actually not bad so that at least there is change in the meta, and its not "every champ being good", either, it the idea of having a really good bunch of champs.  I don't see how that makes it stagnant at all.  Also: Denyplank was really fun. I don't see the issue of why denying creeps was so bad.



No it doesn't.  It changes the current FOTM.  That's not the same as changing the meta.  The meta has been in place firmly since Dreamhack.  Riot releasing champions every two weeks in addition to having extremely HEAVY handed nerfs and balance changes constantly means the community does not have the time to learn and deal with the current meta because things are changing so often.  Yorick is the best example.  UNDERPOWERED AS SHIT.  "well let's buff him wildly with little testing."  OVERPOWERED AS SHIT.  "fuck fuck fuck let's uhhh revert some stuff."   Same thing happened with Skarner.  

They also have this idea of what they think LoL meta should be and they constantly nerf anything that could be a different strategy.  "Oh man push strat is too ANTI-FUN."  It had counters.  Did they give people time to deal with it?  No.  Nerf Teemo.  Nerf TF.  Nerf Nid.  Nerf poke comps.  Nerf gank comps.  Nerf AoE comps.  Everything has to be Bruiser top, Support bruiser jungle, AP mid, AD+Sona/Soraka/Janna (only these three).  My favorite is  "Red buff now applied by spells."  That didn't last long and it was removed.  Hahaha.
Instead of letting people learn to deal with stuff or learn champions, they wildly throw buffs and nerfs.  Too many constant new champions.  Look how dota is patched.  It got its first balance patch in like 6 months.  It's WAY more balanced.  Heroes are kept out of CM until they have been play tested by players for a long time and adjustments can be made.  


One more thing.  Pro scene has no way of changing the meta currently.  With changes made so often, they are usually playing on patches from a month ago.  This means they are practicing most of their games on a version that isn't what the actual tournaments will be played on.
I like this game but it refuses to take risks.  New champion is the Epitome of that.  All recycled abilities (and even particles).  They need to stop nerfing based on popular whining and let the game evolve.  Malz was TOP OF TIER ONE BEST AP CASTER NO ONE BETTER.  Nerfed.  We sure see him a lot don't we!  Even with 1.0 ratios he wouldn't be being used.  Now he's underpowered.  Hell lets look at Rammus.  He got nerfed.  No one used him for like a fucking year, stopped being banned, and then one person uses him in a tournament with some success and he suddenly needs nerfed again. There have been legitimate OP champions.  They got nerfs that were justified.  But it's not that many.  Release Twitch, Vayne, Rumble, Oriana, Xin, and Graves are the first to come to mind.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 19, 2012)

> No it doesn't.  It changes the current FOTM.  That's not the same as  changing the meta.  The meta has been in place firmly since Dreamhack.



I was figuring we were talking about champion meta, not game meta. You're correct about the lane composition meta, but the constant champ select is constantly changing, and to be fair, I don't really see a problem with that. Means you need to be good with multiple champions. If you're playing in normal games, even some of the most random things can actually win. 



> Yorick is the best example.  UNDERPOWERED AS SHIT.  "well let's buff  him wildly with little testing."  OVERPOWERED AS SHIT.  "fuck fuck fuck  let's uhhh revert some stuff."   Same thing happened with Skarner.



The problem with Yorick/Skarner is the way the champs work make it so they're going to be wildly OP or wildly UP. Yorick's abilities are underpowered with poor scaling, and then they just get ridiculous with a few buffs. Champs like this are definitely a problem. Skarner was the same way. (Which is ironic seeing as how I play Skarner and I'm saying this.) I don't honestly think they should release champs such as this, as then we have balancing issues that are almost unfixable without making someone pissy.



> Malz was TOP OF TIER ONE BEST AP CASTER NO ONE BETTER.  Nerfed.  We  sure see him a lot don't we!  Even with 1.0 ratios he wouldn't be being  used.  Now he's underpowered.  Hell lets look at Rammus.  He got nerfed.   No one used him for like a fucking year, stopped being banned, and  then one person uses him in a tournament with some success and he  suddenly needs nerfed again. There have been legitimate OP champions.   They got nerfs that were justified.  But it's not that many.  Release  Twitch, Vayne, Rumble, Oriana, Xin, and Graves are the first to come to  mind.



Kennen was the same way. He was in the top tier for a period of time and they fixed his Mark of the Storm. Now Will of the Ancients is around and I doubt that will last for a period of time. Thing is, if you don't like a champ, wait a while, chances are it'll be fine before too long. (Galio and Sona sat in Tier 4-5 for a period of time, now they're both back in top again. Assuming you're going off of Elementz list, which I'm assuming you are since Malz was on top of that list.)

There's definitely problems in the game that need fixed, but I personally don't mind the buffing because it keeps me from being bored in jungle. (Playing the same jungler over and over again gets so droll) and I've gone through many mains in the past 6 months.

Now the "meta" itself of Bruiser Top/Jungle/AD Carry + Sona/Soraka/Janna/AP Mid is kind of boring, and Dreamhack can definitely blamed for that. (I also like how you say Sona/Soraka/Janna, because its so obvious that Taric and Alistar are underpowered right now, and no tanky champs are ever seen bot, which sucks, because champs like Blitz/Leona have so much potential.)

I say just blame Phreak.

Speaking of blaming Phreak, this came from IEM Kiev out of Phreaks mouth.

"Irelia picked in every game, better nerf Irelia."

/facepalm.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 19, 2012)

Yago said:


> Yeah... you can deny. Pisses me off I can't do it in LoL. It's a difficult thing to deny, because you have to watch the enemy trying to last hit, the creeps hitting each other, and your own last hits. The game is significantly more difficult.



As much as I disagree with you sometimes, I actually like denial when it comes to games like this. It's one of the things I truly enjoyed about HoN that made it so very interesting to play. It changes the way the game is played and can add new layers of strategy. Enemy team pushing a tower? Deny the tower and keep the enemies from getting a global gold increase. Get good with Denies and Last Hitting and you can outplay your laning opponent even harder.

However, the reason I don't play HoN more is because it's ugly and they borrow heavily from the color palette of modern FPS games (that is to say a lot of brown and grey). >_>


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

i think what i was saying about denying, was pretty much what riot was  saying about denyplank. especially sense gangplank was the only one who  could do it, it ended up even more unfair then it should be. 

i  will admit the laning composition has been the exact same recently but  honestly i don't really mind. there's enough variety in the 5 roles that  its not that hard to have fun/be in the right area.

i was going  to point out the fact that soraka, sona, and janna are not the only  support. i will fully admit that they are the best, but again blitz,  leona, taric, alistar, and shen. pretty much anyone with supportive  capabilities/a stun.

another thing about the buff nerf aspects,  it is really, REALLY rare that they nuke a character into unplayability,  in fact i can go as far as to say they have never nuked a character  into unplayability (i play eve). its true, they're trying to please  everybody by nerfing the people that get the most complaints. their  never going to please everybody though we all know that. 

but i  would like to point out, more often then not most buffs/nerfs are very  VERY minor. its uncommon for them to drastically change any character,  most of the time its, for instance, changing the amount of health they  start with, or a scale, or health regen per level. usually its only by a  few points too. something like jax's remake is really uncommon, thats  really the only thing that changes the game so much. all the other  things are barely noticeable. if its a nerf you'll probably be good with  the character still. my builds on most of the characters ive been  playing have been valid for days. 

but then the constant change is another aspect that promotes good game play, this game promotes versatility.  being good with just one champion is never recommended because of how  this game works. heck its even recomended that you be good with more  then one type of champion. 

also, what did they do to mal? i have  been hearing he's really good for a long time now and have been trying  to get into him, I'm not the best but practice makes perfect. honestly i haven't noticed anything so what the heck happened?


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I was figuring we were talking about champion meta, not game meta. You're correct about the lane composition meta, but the constant champ select is constantly changing, and to be fair, I don't really see a problem with that. Means you need to be good with multiple champions. If you're playing in normal games, even some of the most random things can actually win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If double WotA gets nerfed I'm going to be so mad.  Seriously.  There are counters to double WotA but are people going to learn what?  No.  Riot will just remove it.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Takun said:


> If double WotA gets nerfed I'm going to be so mad.  Seriously.  There are counters to double WotA but are people going to learn what?  No.  Riot will just remove it.



you can stack WotA? wernt they supposed to make spellvamp a unique passive? <,< i mean not that i care i havent seen anyone stack will but still


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2012)

VesperDragon said:


> you can stack WotA? wernt they supposed to make spellvamp a unique passive? <,< i mean not that i care i havent seen anyone stack will but still



All aura items stack if you have the item and someone else has the item.  So with any aura item you can stack the item if another person has it.

Double WotA is a strat where you take two tankier mages and run them with WotAs.  Examples off the top of my head that work great with double WotA: Kennen/Rumble/Morgana/Ryze/Vlad/Swain.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 19, 2012)

Takun said:


> All aura items stack if you have the item and someone else has the item.  So with any aura item you can stack the item if another person has it.
> 
> Double WotA is a strat where you take two tankier mages and run them with WotAs.  Examples off the top of my head that work great with double WotA: Kennen/Rumble/Morgana/Ryze/Vlad/Swain.



Interesting thought:

I wonder if you could get away with sort of a "Round Robin" Aura stacking strategy like you put WotA's on your Mage/Support, Stark's on your DPS/Carry, Aegis on the Support/Tank/Tanky DPS, Soul Shroud of the Mage/Support, etc and then just get normal builds after all Friendly Auras are filled and then normal builds once they are. Granted it wouldn't be as strong as a normal build order, but it might be interesting to stack auras on Allies for some interesting effects.


----------



## Yago (Jan 19, 2012)

@VesperDragon


Denying is important. It is incredibly easy to last hit in LoL, DotA, not so much. Especially when the base damage of DotA's heroes varies so much. Denying gives them a chance to last hit while the opponent is denying, or vice versa. It balances out. It also allows you to pull a lane closer to your tower, which is very helpful if you are a melee hero getting bullied by a strong laner. Denying is usually handled by the support heroes, whilst the carries farm.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Takun said:


> All aura items stack if you have the item and someone else has the item.  So with any aura item you can stack the item if another person has it.
> 
> Double WotA is a strat where you take two tankier mages and run them with WotAs.  Examples off the top of my head that work great with double WotA: Kennen/Rumble/Morgana/Ryze/Vlad/Swain.



right the aura thing, i really dont see why they would, thats never been broken at all. in fact i've barly ever seen anyone do two wota's


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 21, 2012)

^ You don't see it because usually running two AP on the same team is uncommon. The only instances in which it happens is when you see Kennen/Rumble top lane along with a mid that can use WotA with great efficiency (Morgana)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2012)

My 3v3 team will run double Will of the Ancients sometimes, usually for any combination of two with Vlad, Kennen, Fiddle, Swain, and Morgana, or for one of those plus Cho'Gath if the match is already going well. We've had pretty good success with it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2012)

VesperDragon said:


> right the aura thing, i really dont see why they would, thats never been broken at all. in fact i've barly ever seen anyone do two wota's



Watch any tournament or high level play.  Tanky AP top and AP mid run double WotA all the time.  Especially on casters without a mana resource system.  It's really stupidly strong.


----------



## VesperDragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Takun said:


> Watch any tournament or high level play.  Tanky AP top and AP mid run double WotA all the time.  Especially on casters without a mana resource system.  It's really stupidly strong.



im not saying its bad, im saying its not THAT broken. most they might do is increase the price


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2012)

VesperDragon said:


> im not saying its bad, im saying its not THAT broken. most they might do is increase the price



They've shown in the past they'd remove the stacking.  Revolvers, Gunblades, Sunfire, etc.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 22, 2012)

VesperDragon said:


> im not saying its bad, im saying its not THAT broken. most they might do is increase the price



I'd say it's somewhere between Shaco broken and Jungle Fizz with Red Buff broken, TBH. >_>


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

Hawk, I still don't believe Shaco is broken. If anything, he's become less able to make complete use of full ganking with the JitB nerf. If you're weary of Shaco, he's so easy to shut down.

They're going to fix WotA though, no question. They normally shut down whatever major things are happening in meta, but I doubt it'll be that big of a deal (They nerfed Wriggles on two separate occasions and it still is the go to item for most junglers to this day), though I honestly think the inevitable nerf to Shurelia's Reverie will be bigger (Seeing as how every tank based champ rushes it now)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 22, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Hawk, I still don't believe Shaco is broken. If anything, he's become less able to make complete use of full ganking with the JitB nerf. If you're weary of Shaco, he's so easy to shut down.
> 
> They're going to fix WotA though, no question. They normally shut down whatever major things are happening in meta, but I doubt it'll be that big of a deal (They nerfed Wriggles on two separate occasions and it still is the go to item for most junglers to this day), though I honestly think the inevitable nerf to Shurelia's Reverie will be bigger (Seeing as how every tank based champ rushes it now)



I wasn't really saying that he is broken though. >_>

What I said was that Double WotA (as far as brokenness is concerned) is somewhere between Shaco (annoying, but decently easy to beat) and Jungle Fizz with Red (that is to say, you were lucky or well positioned enough to get away from it). Double WotA is really powerful, but the people who are running it are basically relying on being able to use their abilities to keep up some decent DPS to stay alive. If you stun them, you've effectively killed their ability to sustain themselves (unless they are Kennen with their ult up) and is easy to shut down. However, if you don't have consistent CC or a way to kill the WotA twins, you're kinda fucked.

EDIT: I also have LoLReplay on my computer now. I'm hoping to get a copy of FRAPS soon and start recording and uploading games to YouTube once all that is up and running. I can also stream, but it kills my frames when I do. XD


----------



## Yago (Jan 23, 2012)

Double WotA and Swain is a total bitch to deal with.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

Got 2nd Penta-kill (and actually recorded it this time), Video should be up very soon! . Twitch ulti.

Here it is:
[video=youtube;5f8IveA0nW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f8IveA0nW0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## JasonPadfoot (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll have to admit that I'm quite the LoL fan...though I also have to admit that there are just a "few" things in the game that irks me. Like: Queue dodgers [when Your team is looking good], Leavers, Ragers, Unskilled players and Lemmings [People who for some odd reason just CANT back away from a fight. They'd just trundle on and get blown to bits]. Thats why I prefer to team up with people xD. Solo queue though...forget about it!


----------



## JasonPadfoot (Jan 29, 2012)

wow Well done, Nightside


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 29, 2012)

JasonPadfoot said:


> I'll have to admit that I'm quite the LoL fan...though I also have to admit that there are just a "few" things in the game that irks me. Like: Queue dodgers [when Your team is looking good], Leavers, Ragers, Unskilled players and Lemmings [People who for some odd reason just CANT back away from a fight. They'd just trundle on and get blown to bits]. Thats why I prefer to team up with people xD. Solo queue though...forget about it!



You mean every stereotypical gamer ever? Also double post.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 30, 2012)

Wards too good.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 31, 2012)

^lol! had a game like that last week were our team was about 50/10 so all the other team bought invis wards and placed them in their base for some reason xD


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know what the fuck happened, but it seems like the last week has been full of the most douchey enemy teams. It's rare that I see an enemy jungler, and every lane tends to be some sort of kill lane. :/


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey, don't forget we won that game with the crappy ass teams. Me jungling is just causing problems though. I'm doing so crap in the jungle lately.

But hey. WE STILL WON. XD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 5, 2012)

After many weeks now, I think I'll start ranked solo queue again now. Does anyone know if having a duo partner makes a lot of difference?


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 5, 2012)

^ It helps. I could join you as a support player if you wanted.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 5, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> After many weeks now, I think I'll start ranked solo queue again now. Does anyone know if having a duo partner makes a lot of difference?



If the person you're queuing with is good, you now only have to deal with the possibility of 3 bads instead of 4.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2012)

Being able to actually coordinate properly with even one other person makes an incredible difference.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 5, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Hey, don't forget we won that game with the crappy ass teams. Me jungling is just causing problems though. I'm doing so crap in the jungle lately.
> 
> But hey. WE STILL WON. XD



This is true, but it doesn't make it any less annoying that these sort of teams showed up CONSTANTLY for something like 4 days straight.

Anyway, I had a mildly annoying game earlier as Vayne. I opened Vamp Scepter (because that's how I personally roll Vayne) and go bottom lane with a pug Soraka. We get to bottom and the first thing she says is "vayne, y start vamp scepter and not doran's blade?" I don't say anything and start farming, easily outdoing their Graves in last hits playing very well. I get to about 80 CS by around 10 minutes and Graves and Janna on the enemy team get really aggressive and kill me.

 I'm sitting on about 1800 gold, and so I buy boots (roughly 1400 gold left) and think "this might be a protracted laning phase, so I'll buy a Wriggle's and maybe take some of Grave's harass better and maybe even get some better last hitting in." I get back to lane and Soraka once again starts in on how bad my build is and how I should have opened cloth+5 if I wanted to open with a Wriggle's. I tell her very bluntly to shut the fuck up and let me play the game. We engage again later and they pick up Soraka and I for another 2 kills to their Graves.

At this point, I have enough to get a BF sword, so I do and keep farming the best I can, except that Graves is fed and this Janna on the enemy team is outplaying my Soraka as a support, so we die again and Soraka, once again like fucking clockwork starts in about how I opened with Wriggle's and thus apparently do no damage. I then mute her and tell her "I'd have thought that you would get the message that I don't give a fuck what you think, but apparently you don't." We lose horribly, even though Graves basically went attack speed on-hit (he rushed a PD and MBR) and our Ziggs blames the loss on me, even though it wasn't entirely my fault that we lost (I even said "yeah, I know I played poorly, but I'm not the soul reason for our loss").

/rage
/sepukku
/fuckthisgamesometimes
/blogFAFs


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 5, 2012)

I will play support for you in solo queues, Hawk!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes I think most people are a lot worse in terms of skill ranked queue than normal. And ofcourse people saying you should get cancer, its funny to see them butthurt and rage, but makes me wonder how one can get so mad at a game to say that you should get cancer.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 6, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I will play support for you in solo queues, Hawk!



Dude, can we just full 5 queue all the time? I just got out of the worst AP Kennen game I've played in a really long time. I'm just so tired of playing with the densest pugs I've ever met.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Sometimes I think most people are a lot worse in terms of skill ranked queue than normal. And ofcourse people saying you should get cancer, its funny to see them butthurt and rage, but makes me wonder how one can get so mad at a game to say that you should get cancer.




It is possible that when starting out after a lot of normal queue, that your normal queue is higher than your ranked.  This makes you think people in ranked are worse.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 6, 2012)

> Sometimes I think most people are a lot worse in terms of skill ranked  queue than normal. And ofcourse people saying you should get cancer, its  funny to see them butthurt and rage, but makes me wonder how one can  get so mad at a game to say that you should get cancer.



I've been trying like really hard to hold my tongue lately in solo queues, because I really want to start solo queue ranked and be the dude who's all like: "Hey. I'm not good at any other role but support, but I know if I'm the good guy who tells his team to stop raging, I can raise my ELO to like 1600+ while playing support."

And I'm being dead serious, the way I'm playing jungle lately (terribly) and the way I'm playing support lately (awesomely), I think I could seriously do it.

Also, every raging player you've ever met is actually a clone of Karkat Vantas.



> Dude, can we just full 5 queue all the time? I just got out of the worst  AP Kennen game I've played in a really long time. I'm just so tired of  playing with the densest pugs I've ever met.



Pugs are like trying to get that one good jelly belly bean out of a jelly belly bag and getting licorice more than half the time. And I never can get full 5's anymore. x.x


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 6, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Also, every raging player you've ever met is actually a clone of Karkat Vantas.


Not gonna lie, I was channeling Karkat last night.



> Pugs are like trying to get that one good jelly belly bean out of a jelly belly bag and getting licorice more than half the time. And I never can get full 5's anymore. x.x


I'd cut out the middle man and just call it a proof to Einstein's definition of insanity. I got a few really good pugs last night (I played with an Ashe that knew what wards were and bought an oracle's to counter the enemy Teemo. It was like playing with Chaox.) but most are incredibly dense or bad (or some combination thereof) and expecting to actually get good ones is just begging for disappointment.


----------



## khoval (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys!
Joined FA 2 years ago but this is my first Post in 2 years.
It's nice to see that there are other players, apart from the official  forum.
Unfortunately i play on the EU-West, tried to play on the US servers but i get a ping of 200 



ObsidianLaughter said:


> I've been trying like really hard to hold my tongue lately in solo queues, because I really want to start solo queue ranked and be the dude who's all like: "Hey. I'm not good at any other role but support, but I know if I'm the good guy who tells his team to stop raging, I can raise my ELO to like 1600+ while playing support."
> 
> I usually mute guys like those the first moment they start to troll. But sometimes I just let it slide and watch as how the situation goes. Afterwards i mostly report because of their bad behaviours. But then again Tribunal is somewhat fail because most of my friends i know of just plainly bang the Punish button without even reading the saved chatlog.


----------



## kobuzero (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got to lvl 30, I'd like some people to help fill out a ranked team. If anyone wants to join PM me.


----------



## khoval (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm lvl 30 too, i usually play on normal games. I don't like much the ranked games because of the seriousness and it can also get too stressful with ppl. But i think it's ok as long you're playing with premade.
I'm mostly in the evening online if anybody wants to try teaming with me.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 7, 2012)

why is sona the only good support right now


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 7, 2012)

I now have a profound new love for Kennen now, also check out http://www.youtube.com/user/LeagueOfLegendsSYNC?feature=mhee as its my new channel devoted to LoL videos until I can upgrade my PC for streaming,

Also anyone know the min. specs for a good quality stream, but internet bandwidth definately isnt a problem, cheers.


----------



## KittenClawBite (Feb 7, 2012)

@Stratto Yay for Jayfeather picture ^.^

I have league of legends :3 EU nordic east though....Kittenclawbite >.< stfu im lvl 3


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 7, 2012)

KittenClawBite said:


> @Stratto Yay for Jayfeather picture ^.^
> 
> I have league of legends :3 EU nordic east though....Kittenclawbite >.< stfu im lvl 3



Yay for someone who doesn't mistake him for a wolf. :3


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> why is sona the only good support right now





Because Riot mistakenly (their words) put a hard initiation CC on a hard support and completely regret it.  Because of this you will not see a support of Sona's caliber again.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 7, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Not gonna lie, I was channeling Karkat last night.



Bitch please. I do that 24/7.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 7, 2012)

> Because of this you will not see a support of Sona's caliber again.



BUT KARMA IS THE BEST CHAMPION EVER OMG LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Bitch please. I do that 24/7.


Bitch please, you're never around.


ObsidianLaughter said:


> BUT KARMA IS THE BEST CHAMPION EVER OMG LOLOLOLOLOL


Who? :V


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 7, 2012)

He has a point, I've never had the luxury of playing with you, Mai.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 7, 2012)

They change the rules too many times D":


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 7, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> He has a point, I've never had the luxury of playing with you, Mai.



Blame The Old Republic.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Blame The Old Republic.



I blame League for me not having time to play TOR, otherwise I would play it more. Also, loller unsubbed, so now you are my only friend who plays TOR any more. >_>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2012)

so how viable is twisted fate? i may play LoL again since my friends do it but not too sure.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so how viable is twisted fate? i may play LoL again since my friends do it but not too sure.



He's still viable. They made it so he can no longer tele into your base from his spawn and backdoor everything, but he's still quite good.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 11, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I blame League for me not having time to play TOR, otherwise I would play it more. Also, loller unsubbed, so now you are my only friend who plays TOR any more. >_>



Loller quit TOR? 

Also, shen buffs and sona early game nerf! Woooo!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 12, 2012)

Added couple more LoL videos to my youtube channel now! Hopefully can do a couple more during this week since im off school so feel free to check it out!


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 12, 2012)

> Also, shen buffs and sona early game nerf! Woooo!



HEY I PLAY SONA

I'm okay with Shen buffs though. They're finally fixing all of the issues I personally had with him. Maybe now he'll be a semi-legit champion again.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 12, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> HEY I PLAY SONA
> 
> I'm okay with Shen buffs though. They're finally fixing all of the issues I personally had with him. Maybe now he'll be a semi-legit champion again.



I play sona as well, but that's not going to stop me from agreeing that her early game needed a nerf.

Edit: 



Spoiler: Volibear



is secretly honey badger.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 22, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Spoiler: Volibear
> 
> 
> 
> is secretly honey badger.



Oh yeah?



Spoiler: Dr. Mundo



He goes where he pleases.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

Played Shen. Fun as fuck.

must buy surgeon shen skin soon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2012)

So, the data miners were right about Fiora being the next champion.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 24, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> So, the data miners were right about Fiora being the next champion.



Yay... Female talon...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really; I've heard she's supposed to be a "carry", which is something we haven't had for awhile given Riot's fetish of Tanky DPS and assassins. And I mean a melee carry - not a ranged carry.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 24, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Not really; I've heard she's supposed to be a "carry", which is something we haven't had for awhile given Riot's fetish of Tanky DPS and assassins. And I mean a melee carry - not a ranged carry.



Hmm... Interesting. It's about time riot released something other than a tanky-dps or AP. Now I just want another support.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 25, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Hmm... Interesting. It's about time riot released something other than a tanky-dps or AP. Now I just want another support.



If only people would actually play supports. :/ The last support they did nobody knew how the hell to control Karma or just complained about her KSing. Dude just be lucky this isn't some game where the designated "carry" has to be the one getting the kill, because then they'd be screaming even more and report you for sabotaging the game. (I *hate* that mechanic because it encourages someone playing the "carry" to just be a complete arrogant asshole, while the other people lick the carry's boots all game. Blegh.)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2012)

I like playing supports! I've been playing nothing but support and jungle all week. Jungling is very stressful. ):

The worst thing about playing support is supporting a champion that isn't good at last hitting and biting your tongue every time they miss one.


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> I like playing supports! I've been playing nothing but support and jungle all week. Jungling is very stressful. ):
> 
> The worst thing about playing support is supporting a champion that isn't good at last hitting and biting your tongue every time they miss one.



Haha I pretty much only jungled until they ruined the jungle for me.  Worst games were when every lane was doing awful and it was my fault for not being 3 places at once.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 26, 2012)

Takun said:


> Haha I pretty much only jungled until they ruined the jungle for me.  Worst games were when every lane was doing awful and it was my fault for not being 3 places at once.



I know that feel, bro.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 26, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> I know that feel, bro.



I know that feel too. 

Laners, why you no understand jungling?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 26, 2012)

Takun said:


> Haha I pretty much only jungled until they ruined the jungle for me.  Worst games were when every lane was doing awful and it was my fault for not being 3 places at once.



do you even play league anymore


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> do you even play league anymore



Nope, though I have it downloaded.  Dota 2 is too stronk h4h4.


----------



## PrincessAshley (Mar 2, 2012)

if any boys wanna add me im garnetjewel i can do any role and love having fun ^_^


----------



## Yago (Mar 3, 2012)

I myself haven't done ranked. Though I usually stomp some serious face in pub matches with minimal effort. I tend to ironically fail more to lower skilled opponents than higher ones. Has something to do with overzealousness or something.


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 5, 2012)

I enjoy a good game of LoL every once in a while, my main is Ahri but Brand isnt bad even, heck he is awesome i completely own with him. idk why i like these two guess i just like burst fire mages.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 6, 2012)

>New Champ is OP as fvck anylane.
>Mate buys him so we dont get owned every match
>On 10 win streak

Allofmywhat.jpg if Riot dont nerf Fiora next patch


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2012)

How to annoy Fiora: Save all your crowd controls for when she activates her E. Nyanyanya.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 6, 2012)

What's funny is that I haven't seen a Fiora since her release. She seems OP, but I just don't ever see her any more, and I never play her because she's dull as fuck to play. :/

Oh well, back to TOR and other things that I need to play. XD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

Hopefilly i can get into some sort of Clan/Team this week


----------



## Foxlovingfurry (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys i forgot to mention if anyone wants to play LoL with me my summoner name is Foxlover


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Wooooooo! Irelia sustain nerf! It's about damn time.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 18, 2012)

An overall lifesteal nerf is something that I'm _very_ glad to see. Now they just need to either get rid of critical hits or put dodge back into the game and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> An overall lifesteal nerf is something that I'm _very_ glad to see. Now they just need to either get rid of critical hits or put dodge back into the game and I'll be a happy man.



Agreed. Although, the problem with critical hits is when you build it, you're playing the RNG game. In a competitive setting, I'd personally prefer to rely on direct damage for the consistency instead of basically gambling over my damage output.


----------



## FidgetTheChipmunk (Mar 23, 2012)

I play!
My Summoner name is Moreus.
Feel free to add me. :3


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 24, 2012)

I go by Lord Diesel, if any one knows of DPSFilmz deep in the lost parts of YouTube, I'll love you forever knowing you actually watched my videos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Agreed. Although, the problem with critical hits is when you build it, you're playing the RNG game. In a competitive setting, I'd personally prefer to rely on direct damage for the consistency instead of basically gambling over my damage output.



I have actually gotten up to 90% critical hit rates before. >.>; 

If you're going to rely on critical hits, you really need infinity edge.


----------



## FidgetTheChipmunk (Mar 24, 2012)

Only 90%?
I played a PVP with Yi, and got Three Phantom Dancers and an IE.
Overkill, I know.


----------



## Maisuki (Mar 24, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I have actually gotten up to 90% critical hit rates before. >.>;
> 
> If you're going to rely on critical hits, you really need infinity edge.



This is true. IE is beautiful.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 26, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Agreed. Although, the problem with critical hits is when you build it, you're playing the RNG game. In a competitive setting, I'd personally prefer to rely on direct damage for the consistency instead of basically gambling over my damage output.



This is why stacking crit doesn't work without damage to back it up. You have 3 PD's and that's it? Congrats, you now crit with every attack, but you're only critting for 200! That's why carries go for builds where they maybe have 60% crit but have 300~ AD so that, even if they aren't critting, they're eating huge chunks of the enemy's health with each attack. I wouldn't say that criticals are a _bad_ thing, per say, but luck based damage is a bit odd. And at least it's better than having attacks that have an RNG associated with even _hitting_ your target at all, much less critically striking them.


----------



## VesperDragon (Mar 27, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> This is why stacking crit doesn't work without damage to back it up. You have 3 PD's and that's it? Congrats, you now crit with every attack, but you're only critting for 200! That's why carries go for builds where they maybe have 60% crit but have 300~ AD so that, even if they aren't critting, they're eating huge chunks of the enemy's health with each attack. I wouldn't say that criticals are a _bad_ thing, per say, but luck based damage is a bit odd. And at least it's better than having attacks that have an RNG associated with even _hitting_ your target at all, much less critically striking them.



well most builds might go two PD's and an infinity edge, you are right no damage dosnt help crit, if your critting 50% of the time or more it means basically every other hit is going to crit, which is pretty good one IF and one PD gives you 55% crit from that alone. you have to find a balace. enough crit to crit at least half of the time, AND enough damage to make that crit worth while. plus enough attack speed to make it happen more often, you know


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 28, 2012)

VesperDragon said:


> well most builds might go two PD's and an infinity edge, you are right no damage dosnt help crit, if your critting 50% of the time or more it means basically every other hit is going to crit, which is pretty good one IF and one PD gives you 55% crit from that alone. you have to find a balace. enough crit to crit at least half of the time, AND enough damage to make that crit worth while. plus enough attack speed to make it happen more often, you know



Whenever I'm playing an AD carry, I almost always end up somewhere in the ballpark of:

Zerker's, IE, PD, BT, BC and then a situational 6th item. 

I like running QSS a lot, especially against teams with a Warwick or a Malz, on top of cleanse which I run 99% of the time. I always run AS Reds so attack speed is pretty much never an issue and MS has diminishing returns, so I would pretty much never go for a second PD. If anything, if I were fed enough that the enemy couldn't get near me, I'd rather have a second BT, especially since now if you die with one, you only lose half of your stacks instead of all of them. I don't know, I feel that a single PD and IE will give you enough of the stats that you need to make your damage consistent.

If you REALLY want to crit 100% of the time and still do stupid amounts of damage, just play Tryndamere. You get 35% free crit chance from your passive alone, with a PD and IE, that's roughly 80-90% (which is more than enough IMO) and from there, you can build lifesteal (or my favorite, Hybrid; get a Gunblade and a Guinsoo's and go to town) or any form of mixed damage and survivability and just run around 3 shotting squishies. To hit the 100%, just build a Ghost Blade or go Atmog's.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2012)

Been playing for about a month, summoners name is Nosdivad. Usually play AP like Annie or Ziggs, but working on AD as well.


----------



## FairyStar (May 5, 2012)

I play! been playing since October (?) when my boyfriend said I should play, he's been playing since the game came out I think. I go by "KaiFleur" and am a level 29 on the USA server. The champs I play by preference:

-Nidalee
-Sivir
-Ashe
-Morgana
-Ahri
-Wukong
-Soraka
-Cho
-Sona
-Karthus
-Evelynn

My top champs are:

-Morgana
-Sivir
-Nidalee (only cause she's free this week)
-Ashe

I prefer ranged characters. Played Wukong when he was free a a month or so ago, was beast with him. Saved IP points, got him and now I suck with him :/ Current;y have 8018 IP points, saving for Varus as well as either Runes, or Nidalee or Anivia.


----------



## Xaerun (May 7, 2012)

I play, sure. I'm a huge fan of Lux, Riven, Renekton, Lee Sin, and Fizz.
It works, I guess.

Recently picked up Taric and he is AMAZING fun.
I'm on the NA server.


----------



## Anubite (May 13, 2012)

Im on league later in the day, LordGeneralCreed is my tag, lvl 30 and i play tanks mostly, always looking for new people to play with.


----------



## Maisuki (May 13, 2012)

I just picked up Kassadin the other day. Holy hell is he fun. Biggest problem I'm having is being a careless idiot with my ultimate.


----------



## Anubite (May 13, 2012)

He takes some getting used to, hes incredibly good if you use your ult in a team fight towards the end, you will be bound to get at least a kill.


----------



## Maisuki (May 14, 2012)

Anubite said:


> He takes some getting used to, hes incredibly good if you use your ult in a team fight towards the end, you will be bound to get at least a kill.



Yup. I've been wrecking as him, but I keep becoming overconfident and careless towards late game.


----------



## Takun (May 24, 2012)

Uninstalled a few weeks ago out of boredom but here's where I ended.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20113187#profile

Thoughts:  I wish Vayne had a better early game again.  I miss playing her.


----------



## Dizmo (Jun 24, 2012)

Summoner name: Eepy

I play solo top/Jungle a lot. I troll in blink pick a lot lately out of boredom. Been looking for a group of people to play with for a while.
Curious to what the furry community players are like.
Hit me up on LoL if you add me. I'm on mostly at night though.
Jax D: is Hax


----------



## Makoraias (Jul 7, 2012)

I usually play LoL when I feel bored.  I don't really have a main, but I mostly play Gragas or Sona.  I don't claim to be the greatest player, but I do give most games my best. 

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20717078 if anyone is curious. Hit me up on League.  My summoner name is Makoraias.  Just let me know ahead of time because I have a terrible memory and don't remember who is who unless I get reminders. XD


----------



## Hydric (Jul 31, 2012)

My username is Cyndrea, feel free to add me:3
I'm not lv 30 yet but i'm slowly getting there. I play a good Ashe and a tank support Kayle. I play Kogmaw the most but i'm still getting used to him I've been meaning to try some new champions but I can't tear myself away from Kogkins haha.


----------



## Falox (Aug 16, 2012)

I play all the time. Summoner name is Falox.


----------



## moogle (Aug 16, 2012)

umm... my name on it is Presidentackerma, been trying to find people to play with and finding myself short xD add me if you like ^-^


----------



## JaxHusky (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll go ahead and throw my summoner name out there as well considering I play relatively often, and would love to meet some other furs that play.  The names Thanatos reaper, so add me if you want!  I generally play support or top lane, so lemme know if you need a decent sona or renekton/cho'gath ^.^


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Sep 9, 2012)

Shardicus is my Summoner name. I'm on the NA server... Someone from the EUW server jacked my name. >_>

Feel free to add me! I haven't been playing as much lately, though.


----------



## Dai-Kun (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone can add me, Love League. FurryPinkFoxy is my IGN, and I'm best at Shen, Vayne(with support..), Lux, Riven, Lee Sin, Ashe, and Ahri.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Mordekaiser. Just Mordekaiser. Summoner name is Handsome Smut, if anyone cares. Thou I don't play LoL much, seeing how Dota 2 managed to draw the most of my attention.


----------



## Faeox (Sep 23, 2012)

I go on Faeox and Baron Fox, either account, and or both will suffice. If i'm online and not playing with a team, feel free to add me. I usually play a mean Voli or Blitz.


----------



## noodlescoop (Oct 1, 2012)

I play quite frequently actually and am always looking for more people to play with. My SN is Noodlescoop ;D


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 3, 2012)

I try to play but my comp kind of sucks so I only get 1 game in before my laptop decides to lag like crazy. My username is Metleon.

Best champs:
Mid: Vladimir, Ryze
Top: Vladimir, Gangplank, Shen, Lee Sin
Jungle: Skarner, Ammumu, Lee Sin
ADC: Corki (don't actually own him but I suck with most ADC's)
Support: Nunu, Lulu

The discussion about crits was kind of over months ago, but whatever. I've seen other people on LoL complain about them, but for most ADC's it's consistent extra damage. When you can attack 2 times per second with 50% crit chance, it quickly becomes a ton of attacks with very close to half of them criting, leading to a rather steady DPS. The one exception is Gangplank who, with a lucky crit off his Q, can easily do significantly more damage in one burst that could easily net him a kill with luck alone. Although, if he's fed enough, it won't really matter whether or not he killed you with that Q because he'll just run up and start attacking you.

Also, has anyone found that there's champions they really like but can't get good with? I really like Mundo and Ahri but I completely suck with them.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2012)

Veigar and Blitz I am good with. 
Also use Malzahar and Viktor.

Name: Tyra Wadman


----------



## XionLord (Oct 7, 2012)

Just throwing this out there, but i am hoping to find regular players i can connect with, and possibly even skype chat with while we play.
I love playing ranged damagers like Cassio, Vieger and Ezreal, but recently i have learned i also do well with Riven, Diana, and Rumble.(Basically i love running in and swinging a hurt hammer, then backing off if i feel i cant finish it) I am still learning the game but i generally do ok and manage an even K/D with a lot of assists.
I will admit i have alot more experiance with the hero games/Dota, which is the reason i switched to LoL

Feel free to add me
summoner name: XionLordCody
Email (if you want to be added on skype) xionlucretia@gmail.com

I am just really really tired of having random players fall into one of three groups "Non english speaking, ping spammers, or refusing to properly help their team".
Example from literally 30 min ago. I am playing Cassio, and i prefer bottom. But since the warwick absolutely demanded to be down there with teemo, i was stuck middle. Game starts with me up against Cho-gath and Annie players. 2v1 on me in the middle with no help. I manage to harass and stay alive till around level 7 when annie wanders off and leave me a cho who has already started his health build. I play Cassio for AP dps as she is meant, but lack of gold means he has the advantage. My team pings at every chance, and refuses to swap lanes. So i end up 0/7/12 because i dont get the gold needed to get rolling, but i can manage to smack around the enemies.  If i was 1v1 annie i could have easily done really well. The other 3 enemy team players were a ashe (she is probably my most killed opponent), master yi (happy to leave him alone), kha'zix(Honestly havent had issues with him up till now).


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

^ Games before level 30 don't count as real games. If you're playing normal queue seriously, you're playing league wrong.


----------



## dresil (Oct 30, 2012)

I find the Bankplank build hilariously trolling. My sn on LoL is dresilsilverwing


----------



## NamajWelain (Nov 10, 2012)

My sn on LoL is Iayui Darbold
I play an amazing support role with just about any champ that can be considered for it, and some that aren't.

I can also jungle decently, but need practice. All other roles I'm not good enough to compete in, but practice/help in those lanes would be nice.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/22379-preseason-changes-on-pbe

I'm going to just leave that there. Riot is giving us Christmas early. A lot of these new items and changes are fantastic! Definitely going to see a lot more aggressive gameplay with these new item/game changes.


----------



## DexDoggy (Nov 21, 2012)

Just started about a month ago and only level 16 at the moment but I'm down to play with anyone. :3 Username is DexDalmatian


----------



## Spiko (Nov 29, 2012)

Sometimes I sit in the Oven and pretend I'm a Muffin. I've been in the game for quite a while, I don't really play regularly right now because I only really play if I have people to play with, so I don't like alone. So yup, Jiggly Cupcake here...


----------



## Kapherdel (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought I'd update and say that I created a new account.  RoseMaddir is my username, feel free to add, I'm on generally every day. 

I'll have to add some fellow furries.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 10, 2013)

My user name is: TrinityWolfess


----------



## Chibi Taku (Jan 25, 2013)

No longer play
Champions used: Anything I really feel like using! However, I never jungle... never ever.


----------



## Heathenreel (Jan 29, 2013)

I play quite often and am willing to play with just about anyone, feel free to add me on the NA server. IGN: Loli Flonne


----------



## lazgan (Jan 29, 2013)

I just started playing the other day, and am looking for people to play with.
I go by Emperor PingPow in game
Add me on Skype as well if y'all want: nazgurath


----------



## Strive (Feb 5, 2013)

Im so addicted....started in March.....it'll be a year soon xDDDD
Yah, the only thing lame about it is the bad players that think they can play ranked...or the people that come at you with remarks and swearing.
Not needed. It's a game, calm down.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to play LoL a whole lot. I played ranked in season 1, then in season 2 i reached Platnium. I've stopped playing it now though, for a lot of reasons. Mostly because I've stopped playing a lot of video games to spend more time socializing and arting. 

It also got to a point where the community became too toxic for me to handle, regardless of the creativity and fun the game has. I've played WoW for 7 years, DotA for 5 years, but even those communities pale in comparison to the people in League of Legends. The few people that are nice in LoL are true gems, though.

It also became a little annoying needing to play with/against the best of the best players with in Australian latency. Wasn't so bad when I was new to the game, or in gold elo. But when you're playing with the great, it just became too apparent at the huge disadvantage I had because of Australian latency.


----------



## GrandOmega (Feb 22, 2013)

I know exactly where you're comin from Hewge with the latency.

I'm on every now and then so if anyone needs someone to fill a particular role, feel free to invite me. Game name 'GrandOmÃ©ga'.


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm typically a support player with Sivir as my main champ and play on and off but if anyone is interested I wouldn't mind having others to play with besides the BF 

I'm GreenLioness~


----------



## Metallion (Feb 28, 2013)

EU West
FurryLion
Lux, Akali, Ryze, Amumu, Voli, LeBlanc, Yi, Kata, Kayle.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 4, 2013)

My name on LoL is Captain Knickers
Add me.  I'm pretty new to the game and I'm looking for people to help me get better.


----------



## Nerii-Fur (Mar 25, 2013)

NA
IGN: Saelyn.

AP Mid - Main: Ahri


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 28, 2013)

I play LoL.  Summoner name is RaepFox.  I usually play as Ahri, but I will also play as Soraka, Warwick, and Wukong.


----------



## Teco (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought about playing again. I miss some of the heroes. Going to LoL from Dota 2 was hilarious when I did it before... oh there was so much stomping. They butchered Twitch when I played last.. it was a sad day when I found that out.

I'd be more interested to play in a group or maybe mentor some peeps. Goes for Dota 2 as well.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 9, 2013)

TrinityWolfess is my username


----------



## JackSLO (May 26, 2013)

Username: JakeSLO  (Yeah i used to have a JackSLO but i lost it, and i can't be arsed renaming it now.)
Server: EU N&E

Im just a casual player, i hardly rage ever.. I try to keep other players chill, and i respect team and enemy players aslong as they aren't dicks.


----------



## Nabru Puppy (May 28, 2013)

Username: TGxRussianBear
Server: NA

Add me, i love to play and have been looking for more people to play with


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been playing for roughly 3 years now (if memory serves correctly). I'd love to hook up with some new people, I play almost every day anyway.

*Username*: Sparklepaws
*Server*: North America
*Skype:* wolfdemonic

 Edit: I really play LoL a lot. Don't be afraid to add me, you fluffballs of shy pasta.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Username:* Wait Im Lagging
*Server:* NA

I play mostly ARAM now-a-days. I'll play with all 'yall


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazzo said:


> I play mostly ARAM now-a-days. I'll play with all 'yall



I play both ARAMs and Normal games, love them both equally. I haven't played Dominion or Twisted Treeline in FOREVER.

You know what, I just realized I didn't add my Skype to my previous post. DONE.


----------



## Yoonaresuka (Jun 17, 2013)

Pleasure to meet you all!

I'm a support/mid/adc main Top is a bit of my weaker role and I'm okay in the jungle. 

Username: Loving Manatee
Server: NA

I play lots of norms, personally.
I actually enjoy bot games with friends, because it's an easy excuse to take a breather from norms. 

Feel free to hit me up.
I can add you on skype if you want.


----------



## Mikazuki (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd be happy to play with anyone. =x I'll play any mode and do any role, though support is my weakest because I like to kill things >w<

IGN: YugurenoKitsu
Server: NA


----------



## Cain (Jul 14, 2013)

Deus Cineris

Moving to EUW shortly, from NA.

Play mostly norms and ranked. Attempting to get out of the shithole that is Bronze II. 
I can play any role relatively well, but I am still sort of learning jungle.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 14, 2013)

I kinda hate the game to the stupid community, this was taken just today.
"Me- Mid
OmgitzAshe-Mid
OmgitzAshe-Mid or feed
Me- Feed, I'll report you
OmgitzAshe-Gay fag, wtf is wrong with you, I called it first.
Me- Mid OmgitzAshe-Mid OmgitzAshe-Mid or feed
OmgitzAshe-Stfu noob *locks in Kassidin*
Me- Facepalm*Look I'm going mid
OmgitzAshe- What kind of asshole are you dickface?
GreenGoblin- OmgitzAshe called it first
EDIT: 
JunichiroRyouji - Level 30
CrystalGamer - Level 30
AdmiralTrollzard - Level 6?
Server: NA
I main:
Adc- Vayne, Trist
Support- Blitz, Taric
Mid- Ahri, Kassidin
Top- Singed, Shen
Jungle- Shaco, Elise, Malphite, Shen, Udyr
Hope to see you around


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

heh, I dont play as much as i use to but im getting back into it. Il gladly play with anyone when im online.

King Conker
NA server only.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8TKLrQJABFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TKLrQJABFg[/video]


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello, all--I'm a new member here, but I've been wanting to play with new people (casually or seriously), and I figured, hey, while I'm here, why not? More than anything, I just want to improve and become a  better player, and have fun while doing it!

Summoner Name: _Monocled Unicorn_
Server: _North America_

Main Role: Mid
Secondary Roles: Jungle, Support
(I can play all roles, but my Top and ADC are weak)

I look forward to meeting you on the Fields of Justice!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VpGqo8DmjN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGqo8DmjN8[/video]


----------



## Azathoth Faust (Aug 5, 2013)

Name; Saurinae
Level; 19
Server; North America
Heroes;
Orianna(Main)
Teemo(Back-up -_-)

I am not on every day. So if you want to play a game with me try to contact me through "Razor Comms(Azathoth)" or "Skype"
Fair warning though. My computer hasn't been functioning as well as it should(Random Lag Spikes) and my mouse(even though it is corded) dies for a short bit randomly -_-


----------



## Zatchara (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm tired of dealing with toxic players. Sure, I could ignore someone, but if they're so malicious that they make other people in the group leave, it becomes a bigger issue. So, I'm done with queuing solo and I'm absolutely never queuing ranked. I enjoy playing, but I can't spend all day and every day playing and learning the game. That brings me to my point...

If any casual LoL fans exist, I'd be willing to play with you as long as you aren't toxic.

Summoner name: Zatchara
Level: 7


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 22, 2013)

So how many of you where in the 120K players who's accounts where compromised?


----------



## Ojikori (Aug 24, 2013)

Username: Ojikori Nisia
Server: NA

Been playing the game awhile but i'd be nice to find a few more players to play with if anyone wants to add me. I play Blind pick and draft and sometimes ARAM. I'd love to do ranked though someday.


----------



## S.L.p (Sep 7, 2013)

UN: HikasuDingo
Server: oce
lv 30
b 3


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: TrinityWolfess
Server: NA
Most used champs: Sona,Teemo,Nidalee
Level: 30
Rank: Bronze IV


----------



## Isomyr (Nov 14, 2013)

Feel free to add me ^_^
IGN is "Isomyrr" on NA. I'm plat 1.


----------



## Chozuh (Nov 27, 2013)

Look forward to playing with some fellow furs. Feel free to add me. I tend to play normals only but can make an exception for you. 
message me
Name: xXHarunekoXx
Server: NA
Level: 30
Rank: Silver II


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I am out of town for the next few days but I normally play a game or two at night.
If you add me in game just let me know you are from the forums since I get random invites from time to time.

GMNChampion, NA Servers, Silver III, play any role except jungle really


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 3, 2013)

Isomyr said:


> I'm plat 1.



Good luck on your attempt to reach Diamond next season, I'm stopping for a bit while I stomp the hell out of Natural Selection II.


----------



## Shaki (Dec 12, 2013)

Summoner name: Shaki The Wolf
Playing on NA but I'm only level 18 yet and not the best player but if you wanna play feel free to add me!
Also using skype or teamspeak while playing so if you wanna give me an add in skype feel free to do so: shakjoer

Mainly playing Teemo, Ezreal, Vladimir and really enjoying Veigar lately :-D


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 12, 2013)

Pre-30 it's mostly about learning the game.  Try out some different champions and some different item builds.  Things really don't get serious until you start playing ranked games at level 30 so don't worry about it.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Dec 17, 2013)

lvl 30 here, more than 3k games played. I'm on NA west servers. Dont play a ton of ranked. Hmu if you want to play. I can give some advice or help some of you newer players if you like.
add Dunehawk.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 22, 2013)

Just hit 1000 wins for normal games (1000-833).  Long time coming.  My hope is to do more ranked games during the holiday break so if people want to do 2's with me just let me know.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's to all you Riven mains.  (And practically 99.9% of the LoL community)


----------



## Hewge (Dec 22, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Here's to all you Riven mains.  (And practically 99.9% of the LoL community)



lool. I'm actually really surprised it's taken people so long to realize how strong Riven is... She's been incredibly powerful since she was released... Like, over a year ago.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> lool. I'm actually really surprised it's taken people so long to realize how strong Riven is... She's been incredibly powerful since she was released... Like, over a year ago.



She's been bullshit after her buff patch since her release. Riot just didn't want to touch her because so many pros luff her. Same with mother fucking Lee Sin ajd his bullshit kit. >:[


At least Riot attempted to dick slap Lee, but back tracked at the last second (see latest patch notes). But yeah, next patch, Riven's AD rations are going to get obliterated.


----------



## Silverwolfxp (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll play. :3
Name's Silverwolf027.
I'm not all that great, but it's entertainment.


----------



## Auramaru (Mar 7, 2014)

Summoner Name: Auramaru
On NA servers.  
I don't really play with other people on my friends list (right now).  Mainly focused on ranked solo queue as AP carry.  Trying to get out of Bronze and all that good stuffs 
Best champ: Xerath (dat OP range)


----------



## Destova (Mar 7, 2014)

Summoner name: xsuprsquirrelx

I mostly just play with my friends I know in the flesh but I might be bothered to play some with others. I main support and second top. I can adc decently too and mid somewhat but I don't jungle.


----------



## gmnchampion (Mar 8, 2014)

Been trying to get out of silver.  Hope to get to gold by the time I head to PAX East.  I main mid lane and support but I also play adc and top quite a bit.  Still working on my jungle.

I'll be out of town for the next week but I hope to be on more often afterwards so that I can hit the gold mark.


----------



## LilSprite (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone wants they can add me: Shadowslass or Merilada


----------



## Xiz (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, I'm plat 2-3 looking for more peeps to play with. Hit me up!

IGN: Wait Im Lagging


----------



## Domino369 (Apr 13, 2014)

Summoner Name: Domino369

I don't play ranked, I haaaate the competition. I also talked and drank a lot of vodka and rum with the creators of the game at Pax East 2013, gotta love it x3


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

I want to be into this game because my brother and his friends play, but apparently I'm sooooo bad at it.


----------



## Auramaru (May 30, 2014)

That OFA mirror mode tho


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 1, 2014)

First post on the forums figured id start up here.
In game name: "Gryxll" add it if ya wanna play.
Well versed in the support role forever and for always.


----------



## Auramaru (Jun 3, 2014)

That Pentakill album tho!

http://na.pentakillmusic.com/en/?ref=na_en_PVPT_pentakill

Think my favorites so far are DFG and Lightbringer


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 3, 2014)

Just played a Blitz One for all and I must say..
The grabs that were thrown in that game shook the very foundation of this world to its core.
I am afraid there isn't much left in the wake of the battle.
To those who died in defense of the nexus.. I salute you!


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

I play LoL pretty much everyday on the NA servers (Though I am from the UK, getting used to the 200 ping was a bit of a challenge)
I main supports, primarily, Lulu, Soraka, Leona and Sona, though I like to think I'm decent at every role
If ya'll want a support feel free to add me under the summoner name Jade Sun Dragon (shutup its cool to me :<)


----------



## Hewge (Jun 6, 2014)

Awzee said:


> I play LoL pretty much everyday on the NA servers (Though I am from the UK, getting used to the 200 ping was a bit of a challenge)



Why are you playing on the NA servers?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Why are you playing on the NA servers?



Because even Euros wish they were as good as us 'Murricans. (also I guess EUW servers are that shit if all their bitching is to be believed).


----------



## Awzee (Jun 6, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Why are you playing on the NA servers?



I'm playing on NA because most of my close friends are American and got me into the game in the first place, the ping isn't that bad honestly once you get used to it ^^


----------



## Hewge (Jun 6, 2014)

Awzee said:


> I'm playing on NA because most of my close friends are American and got me into the game in the first place, the ping isn't that bad honestly once you get used to it ^^



No, it's real bad. I had to play at that ms for like, 3 years before OCE servers finally released.
I guess it would be easy to not mind if you just mess around and play games with friends, but the disadvantage is grossly unpleasant in high rankings. xP

I'm still not sure if 200 ms is more unpleasant than the OCE is community though.


----------



## Puck (Jun 8, 2014)

My username on League is AmaryllisFlower been playing since season 2 (i think) i main supports anyone can add me if they want :'D

Edit: I play on the Euw region.


----------



## KayQuick (Jun 8, 2014)

NA server.
Summoner name: Kayden QH

Add me, lemme know you're from FA though. 
Playing league on the daily, just barely gonna start ranking.
I suck in the best way ever. Wood V.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 8, 2014)

I remember when I first started playing LoL
I thought MF's Make it Rain was the most OP super damaging ability ever
Then I met Rengar and the tears haven't stopped yet.


----------



## gmnchampion (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay, now that One-For-All has past what do you guys think were good champions to play with that mode and who weren't?


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 11, 2014)

gmnchampion said:


> Okay, now that One-For-All has past what do you guys think were good champions to play with that mode and who weren't?



Completely opinionated!
The good:
Blitzcrank, Nidalee, Fiddlesticks, Ezreal, Lux

Badddd:
Pretty much most mellee champs or champs with single target non skillshot ranged stun.

Garbooo ewwww:
Teemo, Heimer


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jun 23, 2014)

I play League of Legends on the NA server. My username is Markcus Aerowynn.


I generally play with a couple of IRL friends as they taught me how to play league. 

I main Darius and Malzahar. Don't ask me to jungle, I'd probably feed your lane.


----------



## Buxly (Jul 3, 2014)

I play League every day myself! I typically just do a bunch of 5v5's since 3v3 isnt that great and dominion is just boring as anything. Id love to do ranked but doing solo queue has its limits as too how much frustration I can take from terrible teammates lol. 

If anyone wants to play with me whenever im alone or maybe have a 1v1 for fun go ahead and add me. Names PvtBootyStroke. Im classy I swear


----------



## Syvette (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't played League in a while but I'm a nice fox always lookin for new friends. I main ADC but if it's normals I'll just fill depending on the group. 

IGN: Syvette


----------



## Gronix (Jul 27, 2014)

If anyone ever decided to resgister to EUNE, then I'm willing to play with anyone. I'm playing since the exact day when season 3 came out with my friends. I don't play for competetive, just having a good time with some buddies. I don't rage, or anything so feel free to add me anytime: MyGronix

Now let's hope I'm not the only one on EUNE D:


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried playing the game myself for a month or so but then it just got too boring and repetitive.... Also i had one friend addicted to this game that was just talking all day long how he did a quad or penta kill when he was playing the last time


----------



## Rhyane (Aug 5, 2014)

I play league every once and a while my summoner name is Rhyane if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Raormi (Aug 18, 2014)

Been playing since mid season 2 I don't ranked much but I main top 
I have an epic Riven
I play often if anyone wants to add me my name is Ebon500


----------



## Jaxalope (Aug 19, 2014)

My first time back on this site in over a year, first post I see, add me if you guys want, I am _*Red the Anger*_


----------



## MarcoTheCat (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey, i play LoL on the EUbest server for a year now, maining mid but i am decent at every other role too 
Feel free 2 add me if you want, i am online almost every day
:grin:


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 21, 2014)

IGN: TrinityWolfess
Server: NA
Positions:
Top:Teemo 
Mid: Morgana, Ziggs, Lux, Teemo
ADC Bottom: Miss Fortune
Supports: Lux (main), Morgana, Syndra, Blitz, and Soraka


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bombeiro Sensual - Translated Sexy Fireman
EUW

Always do at least one game everyday.


----------



## twotails12 (Sep 2, 2014)

name is twotails12

you can add me on the na server if you wanna play or chat


----------



## Rouge Artist (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey there guys, I just started playing league again. My summoner name is Rouge Artist and I play on the NA server. Anyone can add me if you'd like to. My favorite champion so far is be Master Yi. What can I say his alpha attack is very useful.


----------



## Tenora (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone on the NA server can add me at Tenora23. I main mid, level 30 (not ranked yet) and I've recently let it take over my life again o-o


----------



## PhantomMuse (Sep 13, 2014)

*I knew one of these would be here. Who doesn't play League these days LOL. IGN: PhantomMuse NA Server. Feel free to add me. 

I main ADC, but have been playing other positions due to bordom. So what is your favorite champ?*


----------



## Chxshire (Sep 19, 2014)

Ah~ it's my most played game, but I haven't really gotten on lately. Username is Dollhouse, on the NA server. I'm an Ahri/Irelia/Nami main, mostly mid played. Silver III and climbing if... I ever played...


----------



## johnnythedog (Sep 23, 2014)

cewl i found a thread that is about lol ^_^
/)^3^/)
i personal like yasuo i know what you guy's might say but i like him he is my fwend ;-; i'm getting better i'm a lvl 17 as of right now and practice will make me perfect 

user:krogenvandel
server:NA
add meh plsh


----------



## Gronix (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess I will never meet anyone here who plays on the EUNE server D:

Yasuo is awesome, along with Zed, but I'm in love with Azir right now. He's reeeeaaally buggy but I really like it, and already learned how to play with him for the most part.

I'm playing lol for almost 2 years now :3


----------



## johnnythedog (Sep 23, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Im in love with Azir right now. He's reeeeaaally buggy but I really like it, and already learned how to play with him for the most part.
> 
> I'm playing lol for almost 2 years now :3



when playing against a player that is using him they seem to not really know when to use his skills and they bought the guy already XD he can be op as f but until i meet a user that can use him properly and acttually get consecutive kills then i will wait for the price drop in about 6 months or so


----------



## TsukiRiyu (Sep 30, 2014)

LoL Name : TsukiRiyu

I am not very skilled at all, but I am always looking to have a good time ! ^_^


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sort of new to LoL but don't have many to play with, my summoner name is Pandah Nightmare x3


----------



## GeneralOreos (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Pandah, I'd be more than willing to help you out if need be. I have played quite a bit of League. I just need to get the internet here fixed and I can play with you. I always help out anyone I can on League.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 13, 2014)

If anyone wants to play just send me a message on here and i'll add you. I main jungle and top.


----------



## Anaba (Nov 2, 2014)

pixiekat
I main adc, support, mid


----------



## Enzay (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 2 accounts...
Ezkael and Riykou

one is diamond and the other one im getting to plat :3
top main


----------



## Hien (Nov 22, 2014)

My IGN is Forevolution if you want to add me ^^


----------



## Nicolas (Nov 29, 2014)

I mostly play tanks and supports, though only ARAM and Dominion. Regular is too slow for me, managed silver 1 a while back when I did play ranked. Send an invite if you want, Cruzmissile.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm silver 4 and an Irelia main. My user is Yuuka Desu (2weeb4u) and i'm on NA


----------



## Enrel (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't do ranked cause I just don't want the frustration (Not saying I won't), But I do play generally Top and Mid. NA Username: Kyurian If you want to play with someone who is chill in the face of adversity than that's me


----------



## Ryouzen (Dec 22, 2014)

Noticed this and thought i'd drop in. I play League occasionally and play mostly for fun. My "mains" if any are all the shadow isles characters though i'm still getting them and am still learning to play let alone use the characters correctly haha. I suppose thats why my only account is only 20. But yeah if you want to add me i'm CrescentTnvolka.


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else on the OCE Server? I'd love to play casual games or ranked with some new furry friends. :3 

IGN - PatchTheAkita
Platinum 4.
Can skype.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh god, don't get me started about LoL (played for 3 years).  After playing Dota 2 for a month, LoL seems so...feature lacking and poorly scripted.

Still, my LoL name is MarkOfBane.  Feel free to send me a friend request.  

EDIT:  Gold V btw, only got ranked last season to get Morg skin... <3 Morg.  Morg mid, Morg top, Morg jung, Morg sup...no Morg ADC tho.


----------



## Opalescent (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi I'm Yotipo (NA)! Got plat last season then fell out of it because I'm dumb. Add me if you want a new friend


----------



## 20Eagle13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sup! I go by Flameblade102 on LoL. I (sorta) main top and adc, but I'm pretty flexible.  feel free to add me!


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 6, 2015)

Kazolas reporting in here for NA LoL. Been playing on and off for ~3 years.
I play mostly ARAM (and poro king until that goes away)

I'll do some normals if you really want to and I'll play any position but jungle (I usually do support)
I'll be waiting for yall's friend requests <3


----------



## Zahros (Jan 13, 2015)

NA here, lvl 26, Zahros
I can do most things decently, but not jungle, and I'm sucky at sup :l


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm level 12 and still learning how to play, I like the ARAM mode.


----------



## Mat Colliebear (Feb 16, 2015)

My name is Lil Baby Spooter. I'm a Platinum II player on the NA server who is looking for people to play with in normals, etc C:

Mainly to better myself as I'm trying to get diamond this season c: I also like helping others learn and get better at the game as well!


----------



## Dardazlin (Feb 18, 2015)

Level 30 (unranked) same name as on here, I play daily with a few friends. feel free to add


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I play, but I don't bother with ranked anymore. Used to, but I made an account which is completely rank free. I dunno if anyone would ever want to play with someone like that, but eh. Maybe we can. Someday. Just need to change the Summoner Name to something I actually like first. I was kinda dumb and rushed the name, so it's kinda embarrassing for me to share it right now.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 19, 2015)

I suppose since I've decided I want to get better I may as well try this out. My IGN is Kinare and I hide on the EUNE server. I want to main top, but everyone calls it all the time so I've been forced to main jungle. Currently level 25, still learning the quirks of this game over others. Have over 1k hours in Dota 2 (not afk sitting there with the client open, mind you) so I'm not new to the genre, but I haven't played Dota 2 in over a year. I played Dawngate for a bit, got decent at that. I liked Infinite Crisis a lot as well, then they reset everyone's stuff before open beta or something and I lost access to Nitemare Batman so I stopped wanting to play. 3: Tried Prime World too, but that was very blah. I've currently got a mentor teaching me stuff, but he's very busy solo ranking right now so I have to try to learn a lot on my own, and quite a bit can only be learned by experiencing anyhow. Hoping I can find some people of similar skill level and times of availability to chill with, maybe learn from each other.


----------



## Valko (Feb 25, 2015)

I think i'm the only one on EUNE :c but if anyone is my summoner name is VlkCZ but hopefully soon i will be changing it to Wolfborn


----------



## GaitsuLore (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey everyone. My username is Giatsulore(Due to a misspelling from typing to fast) and I'm playing a lot of Aram. I am on NA server. I'm a decent top lane tank, ADC, and jungler. I'm currently learning Support and Mid lane Mage. I'm trying to learn all roles, so I know how to react to others who might not have the same round knowledge of the game.

I'm only lvl 16, but ive been playing for a while now, and have grown in ability 10 fold from what I started. I'm not very good at pvp, but thats why I'm playing it, so I can, again, learn faster.


----------



## 0ko (Jun 11, 2015)

Username - Saviour (On EUW server). Not played in a while but i'd be happy to play with anyone


----------



## GreenFuzzball (Jul 11, 2015)

Karab on EUW
Adrelinen on NA


----------

